# Currently CD 3 and looking for a buddy!



## chelsealynnb

Today I am CD3. Anybody near where I am in their cycle? Looking for a buddy!


----------



## KittyLover12

I'm on cycle day 3 too! Hello


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi! Nice to meet you. How are you doing? Tell me about yourself!


----------



## KittyLover12

TTC with pcos. Started my first round of clomid yesterday for 5 days then blood test day 21. How about you?


----------



## chelsealynnb

TTC after a chemical pregnancy in January. Using OPKs for the first time this month. Pretty excited to try them out


----------



## KittyLover12

I have looked at them, but i'm not sure how the clomid affects the results.


----------



## Rednursie

Hi ladies! I am close to you at cd4 today. I'm TTC after a mmc in February. Using the clear blue fertility monitor this month as well as OPK's. Oh and I'm hoping to be brave enough to use conceive plus on ovulation day! Good luck lades-I hope this is your month for your BFP's


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi Rednursie :flower: good luck to everyone! Have you used the OPKs before this month?


----------



## oneKnight

I'm also on cd3. For some reason it seems like my periods are getting lighter or shorter these past two months -only one heavy day. Maybe I'm just paying more attention to them coz I've never described my periods as "heavy" anyway.
But anyways. I've been TTC for 4+ years so you won't have to worry about me getting a bfp before you. I have cysts often (but not last cycle yay!) And a borderline short LP -11 days. Last month I started cutting waaaaay back on Dr Pepper and it seems to have increased my CM somewhat, and I feel better-hydrated. This cycle I have started a new multi vitamin, and next payday I aim to buy some higher powered B6 to work on my LP.
Been reading about meca for balancing hormones, and I will probably try that when I can afford it. My sister is giving me her leftover Preseed bottle as it worked for her and she doesn't need it for a while, so I will try that this cycle too.

My OH had carpal tunnel surgery at the end of July and just went back to work this week, so that's why I am waiting on that next payday when we get two checks again!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi oneKnight :flower: That sounds like an emotional journey. I think it will be fun to post all of our symptoms, feelings etc since we are so close in our cycle days. I'm going to start using my OPKs on CD9. Trying not to get my hopes up too much with trying these. 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm thinking my period will be over tomorrow. It was very light and spotty today.


----------



## brightlywound

I'm on CD2 today of what seems like it's going to be a very heavy AF. Not looking forward to it. I so envy you girls who only have AF for like, 4 days! My last one lasted 8 or 9 days.

I'm TTC #4 with an extremely short luteal phase & a loooong cycle (last cycle was almost 40 days long). I am taking b6 daily & just started taking Vitex today! We've been seriously TTC since May-- that's when I started charting & noticed a really horrible pattern in my cycles. I called my obgyn the other day & she made me an appointment to talk about all my issues & what steps we can take to help my husband & I conceive. I'm thinking I have a thyroid problem or low progesterone. I just hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## chelsealynnb

brightlywound said:


> I'm on CD2 today of what seems like it's going to be a very heavy AF. Not looking forward to it. I so envy you girls who only have AF for like, 4 days! My last one lasted 8 or 9 days.
> 
> I'm TTC #4 with an extremely short luteal phase & a loooong cycle (last cycle was almost 40 days long). I am taking b6 daily & just started taking Vitex today! We've been seriously TTC since May-- that's when I started charting & noticed a really horrible pattern in my cycles. I called my obgyn the other day & she made me an appointment to talk about all my issues & what steps we can take to help my husband & I conceive. I'm thinking I have a thyroid problem or low progesterone. I just hope it's an easy fix!

I feel you with the long cycles. My last cycle before this was 41 days. I was ecstatic that this one was only 32 days. Was it difficult for you to conceive your other children?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yep, :witch: is over with.


----------



## brightlywound

chelsealynnb said:


> brightlywound said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD2 today of what seems like it's going to be a very heavy AF. Not looking forward to it. I so envy you girls who only have AF for like, 4 days! My last one lasted 8 or 9 days.
> 
> I'm TTC #4 with an extremely short luteal phase & a loooong cycle (last cycle was almost 40 days long). I am taking b6 daily & just started taking Vitex today! We've been seriously TTC since May-- that's when I started charting & noticed a really horrible pattern in my cycles. I called my obgyn the other day & she made me an appointment to talk about all my issues & what steps we can take to help my husband & I conceive. I'm thinking I have a thyroid problem or low progesterone. I just hope it's an easy fix!
> 
> I feel you with the long cycles. My last cycle before this was 41 days. I was ecstatic that this one was only 32 days. Was it difficult for you to conceive your other children?Click to expand...

Not even a little. They were all conceived in one or two cycles. After my youngest was born (she is 16mos old), I had an IUD put it, got it removed in December 2011 & have had problems ever since. :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah, my first was conceived on the first try and my second son was conceived on the second cycle of trying with him. Now nothing! I haven't been on birth control but my cycles have been really messed up since my chemical pregnancy. Hopefully we have luck this cycle.


----------



## Rednursie

I conceived end of last year whilst on the pill.....We think I started a pack late or something. Either way it was the best thing ever as it made us realise just how much we wanted a baby. Sadly we lost our little bean at 13 weeks though :cry: We have been trying since with no joy. I am also using the clearblue fertility monitor this month, hoping it will help us along xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Rednursie said:


> I conceived end of last year whilst on the pill.....We think I started a pack late or something. Either way it was the best thing ever as it made us realise just how much we wanted a baby. Sadly we lost our little bean at 13 weeks though :cry: We have been trying since with no joy. I am also using the clearblue fertility monitor this month, hoping it will help us along xx

Hopefully with the help of the fertility monitor, this will be your month! Keep us updated on what the monitor says & good luck!


----------



## Rednursie

Thank you! I shall keep you updated. I used it last month but as expected didn't get a peak. Cd 6 today, if my body behaves I should get a peak in a week or so. Im going to use cheapie OPK's too though just in case. Gotta catch that eggy! xxx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Rednursie said:


> Thank you! I shall keep you updated. I used it last month but as expected didn't get a peak. Cd 6 today, if my body behaves I should get a peak in a week or so. Im going to use cheapie OPK's too though just in case. Gotta catch that eggy! xxx

I'm CD5 today. I'm still spotting so as soon as I stop spotting (should be tomorrow) I'm going to start using my cheap OPKs. 

I talked to an old friend at a birthday party today who said she had been trying to have a baby for three years. I asked if she had tried OPKs and she said she's been using them for years and not once have they showed that she ovulated at all :( I hope she has some success soon!


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! I'm on CD8. 

The hubby and I just recently decided to have our first little one so we are very excited! Trying not to think about it too much though, as difficult as that might be :winkwink:

I'm showing low today but would love to join you all on our journey! Will update here and there! :flower:


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm on CD8.
> 
> The hubby and I just recently decided to have our first little one so we are very excited! Trying not to think about it too much though, as difficult as that might be :winkwink:
> 
> I'm showing low today but would love to join you all on our journey! Will update here and there! :flower:

Welcome! I'm CD6 today. I'm going to take my first EVER OPK test strip tonight, lol. (Can you tell i'm excited to try them?) How long have you been TTC? Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## Bec2

Hey girls, im also on CD3 and on my 2nd month TTC, have been WTT for a while now! Im 30 yrs and a mother of one 5yr old and been with my husband 14 yrs, married for 3. First pregnancy was a welcome suprise, wasnt trying! I have irregular cycles anything from 26 days to 63, and actually got preg after 1st AF with my first child (however had no AF for 1.5yrs after stopping BC pills before that, tests for pcos inconclusive) Last cycle was 28 days tho so im hoping that maybe my body will finally be getting more regular. Will be using opk this month due to irregular cycles n hopefully will catch it on the right day! Be good to share with people at the same stage in cycle and compare notes! Good luck everyone ;-)


----------



## Bec2

Meant got preg after first AF following being on BC pills- not.my first ever AF!! Ha!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bec2 said:


> Hey girls, im also on CD3 and on my 2nd month TTC, have been WTT for a while now! Im 30 yrs and a mother of one 5yr old and been with my husband 14 yrs, married for 3. First pregnancy was a welcome suprise, wasnt trying! I have irregular cycles anything from 26 days to 63, and actually got preg after 1st AF with my first child (however had no AF for 1.5yrs after stopping BC pills before that, tests for pcos inconclusive) Last cycle was 28 days tho so im hoping that maybe my body will finally be getting more regular. Will be using opk this month due to irregular cycles n hopefully will catch it on the right day! Be good to share with people at the same stage in cycle and compare notes! Good luck everyone ;-)


Good luck, keep us updated! 

I took my first OPK this morning, the line was very light (as expected). I want to take one every morning until CD11 (then ill take one in the morning and one at night) to see exactly when the line starts getting darker. I'm keeping all of them and labeling them to keep them in order. Pics later when my surge comes!


----------



## prgirl_11

Got my first high today on CD9 with the CBEFM. Seems knd of early for me but it is my first month using it and it's still "getting to know me" as they said. I am expecting to have my OD sometime this coming weekend so I suppose it's not too far off! 

Started taking prenatals three days ago. Really praying that I'm one of those that gets the BFP on the first cycle using the CBEFM!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Got my first high today on CD9 with the CBEFM. Seems knd of early for me but it is my first month using it and it's still "getting to know me" as they said. I am expecting to have my OD sometime this coming weekend so I suppose it's not too far off!
> 
> Started taking prenatals three days ago. Really praying that I'm one of those that gets the BFP on the first cycle using the CBEFM!!!

Good luck! 
I'm excited to see which day I get my surge on. It always suprises me when people say, "I wasn't getting my BFP then the first time I used OPKs, they said I ovulated on CD18 & I got pregnant!" :) makes me hopeful. On the other hand, I'm pretty nervous that I'm not going to ovulate at all. Hoping for the best though!


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, jumping in a bit late but do you mind if I join? I also have long and irregular cycles, 38 days last time so the wait for the big O is so long! Then I have a long luteal phase of about 16 days so I guess it would be great to have buddies to wait with.
I have 2 kids (2 & nearly 4). Didnt have any trouble concieving them but have had a couple of mc's and ttc last month with no luck. Wondering if it was because I O'd on day 21. 

I use cheap opk's starting on about day 13, they are so hard to read though so I also back up with a clearblue digital when I think its a positive with the cheapies. Its great to get a firm positive rather than driving yourself crazy wondering if the line is dark enough to be positive! 

Cant really talk to my husband about all this, he thinks I get a bit obsessive and should just wait but the 2ww is so hard and my mind and body tricks me into thinking that every little thing is a sign of pregnancy, anyone else do that?


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, jumping in a bit late but do you mind if I join? I also have long and irregular cycles, 38 days last time so the wait for the big O is so long! Then I have a long luteal phase of about 16 days so I guess it would be great to have buddies to wait with.
> I have 2 kids (2 & nearly 4). Didnt have any trouble concieving them but have had a couple of mc's and ttc last month with no luck. Wondering if it was because I O'd on day 21.
> 
> I use cheap opk's starting on about day 13, they are so hard to read though so I also back up with a clearblue digital when I think its a positive with the cheapies. Its great to get a firm positive rather than driving yourself crazy wondering if the line is dark enough to be positive!
> 
> Cant really talk to my husband about all this, he thinks I get a bit obsessive and should just wait but the 2ww is so hard and my mind and body tricks me into thinking that every little thing is a sign of pregnancy, anyone else do that?

Haha, I'm with you on thinking every little thing your body does could be a sign of pregnancy. I don't really rely on "symptoms" because I drive myself nuts! It seems like all I want to talk about is TTC and I don't want to push OH off the idea or make him less excited about it by constantly obsessing over it. That's why I'm glad I found this website! Agreed - the 2WW is ridiiiiculous! Especially for women with longer cycles. After I get that BFN I just want :witch: to get here and do her business so I can try again in the next cycle! I also am using the cheap Internet OPKs (50 plus 25 pregnancy tests for like $13!) so I'm interested to see how well they work for me, or if I'll have to break down and buy a more expensive kind. I got my BFP after BDing on CD14 with my oldest son and another BFP after BDing on CD13 with my youngest, so I expect my surge to be anywhere around CD13 and 15. (I don't know if that's going to happen, especially with my long, irregular cycles, but we will see!) 

Keep it up everyone! :hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

I get my O around cd15-16 according to my temps, so I'm not gonna start with OPKs till closer to time.
My temp was way low yesterday but DH was sick and woke me up early, so I assume that's what caused it.
I expect a few wonky readings this month. I've been working evening shift for months, and starting Wednesday I am working first shift for a week, then the following week I'm supposed to switch back to nights again --- but its for a good reason, training for a promotion! Could throw off my temps and O day, so this will be my first month using OPKs


----------



## tryfor1more

:hug:Yeah, the confusing thing is that pregnancy and the witch seems to have the same symptoms, even down to throwing up in the morning. It is so all consuming that it is really hard to try not to nit pick every little thing but it does drive you crazy. Exactly why I started looking for forum, I have never been on one before but thought it would be great to connect with others who are going through the same thing.
Def recommend the clearblue digital opk, it takes the guess work out of it, it will be interesting to see how you go using them for the first time. With my boy it wasnt till after I got a BFP that I realised the opk was positve on the day I 'thought' it might be, although that was at the start of my baby making journey. Thats why I decided to go straight for the digital ones for my daughter, but they are really expensive here (in New Zealand) about $65-70 US$ for 7 tests so its quite an investment! Luckily it worked first time with her so only had to fork out once.
Really looking forward to the big O this month but its still at least 10 days away so enjoying a couple of wines and some sushi till then! Good luck everyone!


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> I get my O around cd15-16 according to my temps, so I'm not gonna start with OPKs till closer to time.
> My temp was way low yesterday but DH was sick and woke me up early, so I assume that's what caused it.
> I expect a few wonky readings this month. I've been working evening shift for months, and starting Wednesday I am working first shift for a week, then the following week I'm supposed to switch back to nights again --- but its for a good reason, training for a promotion! Could throw off my temps and O day, so this will be my first month using OPKs

Good luck with your training! I just started a new second job today & hoping to make it a full time job - much more convinent hours for the kids!


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> :hug:Yeah, the confusing thing is that pregnancy and the witch seems to have the same symptoms, even down to throwing up in the morning. It is so all consuming that it is really hard to try not to nit pick every little thing but it does drive you crazy. Exactly why I started looking for forum, I have never been on one before but thought it would be great to connect with others who are going through the same thing.
> Def recommend the clearblue digital opk, it takes the guess work out of it, it will be interesting to see how you go using them for the first time. With my boy it wasnt till after I got a BFP that I realised the opk was positve on the day I 'thought' it might be, although that was at the start of my baby making journey. Thats why I decided to go straight for the digital ones for my daughter, but they are really expensive here (in New Zealand) about $65-70 US$ for 7 tests so its quite an investment! Luckily it worked first time with her so only had to fork out once.
> Really looking forward to the big O this month but its still at least 10 days away so enjoying a couple of wines and some sushi till then! Good luck everyone!

Wow! I have never priced out any OPKs besides the super cheapies that I ordered. $70 IS an investment! I'll try the cheapies for awhile and see if they work for me. I took another tonight (CD8) and the line is the same as last night, you can see it clearly but it's not a positive or even close to positive. I can't wait for them to start getting darker! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm on CD 12 and the CBEFM said "high" again today. 

I also use an Android App called "My Days" which I use to keep track of when I get my period, when we DTD, etc. It charts everything and tells me when I'm high fertility, ovulating and when I should expect my period. It's a great app especially for those of us that are irregular. I really recommend it. 

According to this app, my "high" days begin tomorrow (Thursday) and the CBEFM started registering "high" on Monday. It's not too far off so I'm assuming since it's my first month using the CBEFM that it's "getting to know me" still.

Anyways, hubby and I are getting to work so I'm really hoping for that BFP in a few weeks!

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## tryfor1more

hi, yeah I downloaded a similar app, it is good for keeping an eye on your cycle. Although mine is quite irregular so Im not sure how well it will work. Ill still have to use OPKs and check cm. Is cbefm a fertilty monitor? How does that work?


----------



## tryfor1more

yeah its crazy, everything like that is so expensive here, I guess its got to do with being at the bottom of the world! Will be interested to see how you go with interpreting the lines, I find it really hard to tell if they match or not, exciting! 
I think I might start testing in a couple of days, still too early for me.


----------



## oneKnight

I also have an app on my Blackberry, simply called period tracker. It "guesses" fertile day and such based only on numbers of days, (but I don't put much stock in days only of course) but its real handy for tracking everything else too. It does NOT have a good temp chart though, so I have finally cracked into my old FF account and simply made a clickable bookmark to my chart. If you can use FF you don't need anything else, because I haven't found any apps to be as good as FF.
First early morning training day today, went pretty smoothly! Was a little rough waking up at 6, coz I never got up before 9 in the past several months. I ended up thrashing around a lot, looking for my alarm clock and didn't bother to temp after all that thrashing lol
CD9 today, plan to start with the OPK's about CD12. I can get a 20-pack at Target for a reasonable price, and my sister gave me about half a tube of Preseed for this cycle.
I've looked into Geritol, my Walmart carries it. Doesn't seem to have much in it so I wonder what the magic ingredient is?? At 12% alcohol I wonder if its the booze! LOL I've always figured it was alcohol that got people pregnant. But since I will be Oing about next payday, I guess I will try the Geritol next cycle so I can take it pre-O and maybe there will be a baby in my bottle --- er, bottles. At 8 servings per bottle it will take almost 4 for a cycle! But its like $3.50/bottle so even 4 bottles isn't a huge cost investment.


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> hi, yeah I downloaded a similar app, it is good for keeping an eye on your cycle. Although mine is quite irregular so Im not sure how well it will work. Ill still have to use OPKs and check cm. Is cbefm a fertilty monitor? How does that work?

Yes, it's the ClearBlue Easy Fertility monitor and I'm on my first month using it. Every morning you take a urine sample and the monitor reads it. It's digital so it's super easy to read. It tells you your six most fertile days. I'm really excited about it since it has received awesome reviews. Hoping for my first ever BFP this month!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I've been trying out the different apps on my iPhone for tracking my fertile days and what not, but I have 9 different apps (put in the same info in all of them) and they ALL say I ovulate on different t days! Not only different days, but completely different weeks! Those just don't work for me because my cycles are so irregular, I think. I do like the FF mobile app because I can record my findings (CM, OPK results, etc).


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> tryfor1more said:
> 
> 
> hi, yeah I downloaded a similar app, it is good for keeping an eye on your cycle. Although mine is quite irregular so Im not sure how well it will work. Ill still have to use OPKs and check cm. Is cbefm a fertilty monitor? How does that work?
> 
> Yes, it's the ClearBlue Easy Fertility monitor and I'm on my first month using it. Every morning you take a urine sample and the monitor reads it. It's digital so it's super easy to read. It tells you your six most fertile days. I'm really excited about it since it has received awesome reviews. Hoping for my first ever BFP this month!Click to expand...

Can you use the ClearBlue Easy Fertility monitor as many times as you want?


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> Can you use the ClearBlue Easy Fertility monitor as many times as you want?

Yes ma'am! It better be, especially for the price you pay for it. :wacko: The average price is around $130 but I got it on eBay for about $70. It says only one person can use it but you can reset it.

You just have to buy the test strips. I got a pack of 30 for $25 on Amazon. If you have a regular cycle then it should last you around a month. You would typically use 10 tests per cycle. If you are irregular a pack of 30 might last you two months.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hmmm I might just have to try that after my cheapies run out if they don't work. Took another OPK last night, same as the past two nights. I expect it to start getting darker around CD12 (today is CD10) i'll go take a pic and upload it. I'm glad to see there is at least something on the test, even if it's not positive. Does that mean anything? lol


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> Hmmm I might just have to try that after my cheapies run out if they don't work. Took another OPK last night, same as the past two nights. I expect it to start getting darker around CD12 (today is CD10) i'll go take a pic and upload it. I'm glad to see there is at least something on the test, even if it's not positive. Does that mean anything? lol

I just really like the fact that it gives you not just your OD but five other days that you are highly fertile by detecting changes in LH; definitely increases the odds. I was just so impressed by the reviews. 

I'm sure the OK will work out great too though because it will give you the perfect timing. I might try those after two or three months if I don't get the BFP right away :winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> Hmmm I might just have to try that after my cheapies run out if they don't work. Took another OPK last night, same as the past two nights. I expect it to start getting darker around CD12 (today is CD10) i'll go take a pic and upload it. I'm glad to see there is at least something on the test, even if it's not positive. Does that mean anything? lol

Oh and if it's getting darker doesn't that mean that your LH levels are increasing? I believe it means you are getting closer to OD. Not sure though, I've never used OK.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay, here are my ovulation tests in order from CD7 to CD9 :thumbup: is it good if they are this dark at this point in my cycle, or does it not matter how dark they are before you're getting ready to ovulate? Still very new to these OPKs...trying to figure them out! :wacko:


https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4475.jpg


----------



## Rednursie

chelsealynnb said:


> Okay, here are my ovulation tests in order from CD7 to CD9 :thumbup: is it good if they are this dark at this point in my cycle, or does it not matter how dark they are before you're getting ready to ovulate? Still very new to these OPKs...trying to figure them out! :wacko:
> 
> 
> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4475.jpg

They usually get gradually darker before ovulation so I imagine on O day for you they will be a lot darker. They look right for the time in your cycle( I think!)

I am cd11 today & notice a change in my CM. also my second day of high readings on CBFM though line on cheap OPK very faint. I have a feeling I will ovulate tomorrow. Need to get some bd'ing in this evening as haven't managed any this cycle yet due to oh's work pattern this month. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh yeah!! I just took another OPK and the line is waaay darker! Still not positive but there is an increase! I hope I don't get a + until Sunday because I work third shift for the next three nights and will have no time to BD until then probably. Just excited to see things happening the way they should be with these OPKs :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here are my OPKs as of this morning :happydance: reeeeally hopeful this month! Just don't want to be dissapointed :wacko: 


https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-11.jpg


----------



## prgirl_11

Looking good chelsealynnb! 

I'm on cd14 and monitor says high again today. Should be ovulating around Monday-Tuesday. DH and DTD last night and will stay busy the next few days ;-) 

Baby dust to us all!!!! <3


----------



## oneKnight

CD12, took my first OPK this morning.
For anyone peeking at my charts, yesterday I switched from oral temps to vaginal temps, hence the rise. There should be a further temp rise when I actually O. I intended to switch at the beginning of my cycle, dunno why I didn't, stupid no reason really. But I figure as long as its several days before O I can still recognize a pattern, so all is not lost :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)


----------



## Rednursie

Hi ladies. Cd 13 for me today.I got a positive OPK yesterday and my clear blue fertility monitor showed a peak this morning so I think I ovulated today. Yeah! I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly


----------



## chelsealynnb

Rednursie said:


> Hi ladies. Cd 13 for me today.I got a positive OPK yesterday and my clear blue fertility monitor showed a peak this morning so I think I ovulated today. Yeah! I hope the next 2 weeks pass quickly

Great news!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)

Me too, epxpect to O Wed or Th, unless my shift changes delay it a bit. 
I got a line on my OPK, but not a positive one yet -as expected- but its the first time I've ever gotten two lines on a pee stick!! LOL


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)
> 
> Me too, epxpect to O Wed or Th, unless my shift changes delay it a bit.
> I got a line on my OPK, but not a positive one yet -as expected- but its the first time I've ever gotten two lines on a pee stick!! LOLClick to expand...

Cool, that means we will be on the same 2 week wait! Are you an early tester or do you hold out as long as you can?


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)
> 
> Me too, epxpect to O Wed or Th, unless my shift changes delay it a bit.
> I got a line on my OPK, but not a positive one yet -as expected- but its the first time I've ever gotten two lines on a pee stick!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Cool, that means we will be on the same 2 week wait! Are you an early tester or do you hold out as long as you can?Click to expand...

I hold out as long as I can. Peeing on a stick is 100% guaranteed to bring on AF for me --even at 3 days late, as soon as I test I get AF! Tests get expensive after a while, so I do make myself wait at least 3 days past when I think I'm due for it. Last month I was a day early so no such stresses - I was half asleep thinking "nooooooo these cramps CAN'T be AF, our timing was perfect!!" But, it was...this week I'm aiming to time it right again, and I'm trying Preseed, (coz I haven't seen EWCM in years)
Next cycle I'm taking B6 to try to not be early...I'm gonna beat the witch yet! LoL


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> CD12, took my first OPK this morning.
> For anyone peeking at my charts, yesterday I switched from oral temps to vaginal temps, hence the rise. There should be a further temp rise when I actually O. I intended to switch at the beginning of my cycle, dunno why I didn't, stupid no reason really. But I figure as long as its several days before O I can still recognize a pattern, so all is not lost :)

I'm sure you will still see an increase. ;-)


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)
> 
> Me too, epxpect to O Wed or Th, unless my shift changes delay it a bit.
> I got a line on my OPK, but not a positive one yet -as expected- but its the first time I've ever gotten two lines on a pee stick!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Cool, that means we will be on the same 2 week wait! Are you an early tester or do you hold out as long as you can?Click to expand...
> 
> I hold out as long as I can. Peeing on a stick is 100% guaranteed to bring on AF for me --even at 3 days late, as soon as I test I get AF! Tests get expensive after a while, so I do make myself wait at least 3 days past when I think I'm due for it. Last month I was a day early so no such stresses - I was half asleep thinking "nooooooo these cramps CAN'T be AF, our timing was perfect!!" But, it was...this week I'm aiming to time it right again, and I'm trying Preseed, (coz I haven't seen EWCM in years)
> Next cycle I'm taking B6 to try to not be early...I'm gonna beat the witch yet! LoLClick to expand...

Man, I wish I could wait as long as you! I start testing about 7DPO because I get those Internet cheapies so I always have like 50 tests on hand at all times, lol. This month I'm going to wait until 9DPO then test once per day after that.


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Everyone sounds good! Just took another OPK and it's still neg (I'm CD12 so I was expecting it to be negative) I am expecting to O around Tues to Thursday :)
> 
> Me too, epxpect to O Wed or Th, unless my shift changes delay it a bit.
> I got a line on my OPK, but not a positive one yet -as expected- but its the first time I've ever gotten two lines on a pee stick!! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Cool, that means we will be on the same 2 week wait! Are you an early tester or do you hold out as long as you can?Click to expand...
> 
> I hold out as long as I can. Peeing on a stick is 100% guaranteed to bring on AF for me --even at 3 days late, as soon as I test I get AF! Tests get expensive after a while, so I do make myself wait at least 3 days past when I think I'm due for it. Last month I was a day early so no such stresses - I was half asleep thinking "nooooooo these cramps CAN'T be AF, our timing was perfect!!" But, it was...this week I'm aiming to time it right again, and I'm trying Preseed, (coz I haven't seen EWCM in years)
> Next cycle I'm taking B6 to try to not be early...I'm gonna beat the witch yet! LoLClick to expand...
> 
> Man, I wish I could wait as long as you! I start testing about 7DPO because I get those Internet cheapies so I always have like 50 tests on hand at all times, lol. This month I'm going to wait until 9DPO then test once per day after that.Click to expand...

I swear, probably 20 times I've tested and gotten AF within hours, its almost funny when it happens that way. I got tired of it is all.

I don't feel as much need to test when I'm charting because I get that tell-tale temp dip the morning before.

I HAVE had 18 high temps that supposedly indicates pg one time, but got AF the next day and never had a pos test. Normally my LP is on the short side, which keeps my 2WW down. I hope if I ever do get pg that I get a really "pretty" looking chart to go with it :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I wish I could temp, but with my schedule it's just not possible :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Grr..just took another OPK and no change in color


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, my internet was down over the weekend so missed out on all the goss! Great to see those lines getting darker, I started testing but they are hardly even showing a line. I should prob wait a few days because I know Im not even close but the temptation is just too great! Im an early pg tester too, I have no patience and this month I managed to get some tests from Australia that say you can test up to 7 dpo. I will try and hold out a couple more days but I get too excited 
I cant do temps either, I never sleep for 3 hours in a row so its a bit pointless.
My luteal phase is about 16 days too, which makes the wait even longer. Fingers crossed that I will ovulate early this month, Im a few days behind you guys, prob not due to O till next saturday but we are trying to sway for a girl so will start serious BDing on Wed (tues your time). Prob a good thing thats its not till then as I am full of a head cold at the moment and feel really crappy anyway. :sleep:


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, my internet was down over the weekend so missed out on all the goss! Great to see those lines getting darker, I started testing but they are hardly even showing a line. I should prob wait a few days because I know Im not even close but the temptation is just too great! Im an early pg tester too, I have no patience and this month I managed to get some tests from Australia that say you can test up to 7 dpo. I will try and hold out a couple more days but I get too excited
> I cant do temps either, I never sleep for 3 hours in a row so its a bit pointless.
> My luteal phase is about 16 days too, which makes the wait even longer. Fingers crossed that I will ovulate early this month, Im a few days behind you guys, prob not due to O till next saturday but we are trying to sway for a girl so will start serious BDing on Wed (tues your time). Prob a good thing thats its not till then as I am full of a head cold at the moment and feel really crappy anyway. :sleep:


I really want a girl, too. DH wants another boy :dohh: lol but of course we will just be thrilled with a BFP no matter what gender baby turns out to be. I tested again tonight and there is a clear line, but no darker. If anything, might be a shade lighter. I'm only CD 13 though so I'm going to try and not get too discouraged yet. My cycles run long anyway so there is still time. Hardly anyone ovulates "textbook" style, anyway, right? Two nights ago I checked my cervix (sorry TMI lol) and it was pretty soft but easy to reach. This morning I checked it again and it was rather hard and low :growlmad: but I'll check again before I go to bed. Hopefully DH and I can baby dance tonight just in case OPKs are wrong!


----------



## oneKnight

FF jumped on my temp "shift" and gave me crosshairs already. I figure it will recalculate as I add more info. (Or else I can manually discard the oral temps).
I'm off the next two days and plan to get some early BDing done. My dear already declared that's what I need to do all this week to recover from the past week at work. He doesn't even know I'm Oing this week, he's just awesome :)


----------



## tryfor1more

I wouldnt really mind either, its an old cliche but a healthy baby is all I want. Although I find my little girl a bit easier to deal with!
Never sure when to trust the cervix test, mine seems to soft for ages. If yours was soft the other day and back to hard today and your opks are getting lighter again, do you think you might have ovulated already? Was it soft and high or quite low?


----------



## prgirl_11

So I didn't get a peak this morning CD16 but I have a feeling I will tomorrow. I can feel those ovulation cramps as I type this.

Dreading the TWW (might be more for me since I am somewhat irregular). I am the most impatient person in the world and I also get my hopes up. :nope: Trying to keep busy for two to three weeks will be so tough! 

On a brighter note, I just booked a tour for the birthing center we are looking into! Exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, my internet was down over the weekend so missed out on all the goss! Great to see those lines getting darker, I started testing but they are hardly even showing a line. I should prob wait a few days because I know Im not even close but the temptation is just too great! Im an early pg tester too, I have no patience and this month I managed to get some tests from Australia that say you can test up to 7 dpo. I will try and hold out a couple more days but I get too excited
> I cant do temps either, I never sleep for 3 hours in a row so its a bit pointless.
> My luteal phase is about 16 days too, which makes the wait even longer. Fingers crossed that I will ovulate early this month, Im a few days behind you guys, prob not due to O till next saturday but we are trying to sway for a girl so will start serious BDing on Wed (tues your time). Prob a good thing thats its not till then as I am full of a head cold at the moment and feel really crappy anyway. :sleep:

We want a girl too! I mean, we want a healthy baby regardless of gender of course but a little girl would be sweet :flower:


----------



## oneKnight

I want a boy, but OH wants a girl. Either way, one of us will get the one we want! Haha! I want a boy more, because I have a sister who was born when I was 8, close to 9 - I feel like I've kinda done the girly thing before. But you know, whatever is fine as long as its mine!


----------



## tryfor1more

I hear you, the wait is so painful when you have a long cycle. I was reading that if you have a 21 day cycle you can start opk testing on day 5! Us girls with long cycles have fewer chances over time too because we ovulate so rarely, every 5 or 6 weeks instead of every 4. Not a wonder we are all so Impatient! Fingers crossed you will O in the next couple of days.:thumbup:


----------



## tryfor1more

I'm the opposite, I have two brothers so would love my little girl to have a sister but on the other hand I'm sure my boy would love a brother! I guess in the end it doesn't really matter, especially because I am lucky enough to have one of each already, its interesting though because I'm sure it will create a very different family dynamic which ever flavour we get.


----------



## oneKnight

I don't think the mobile version of bnb works for photo uploading, so I made it switch to the desktop version. So far, my opk's don't seem to be changing much. I only have one more (expensive first response kind, my sis gave me after she got heer bfp) but I will buy a 20-pack on Wednesday/payday.
Just wanted to show what I'm seeing.

I'm on CD14, two days from my usual O day. My cm seemed wet or watery today, but I think it might be leftover Preseed, so I dunno for sure.

Good Luck for Big O's ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120908-00006.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120909-00007.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120910-00008.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1









IMG-20120910-00009.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rednursie

OneKnight my OPK on the same day I got a smilie on the clear blue digi was only a little darker than your Cd13. Just thought I'd let you know that! They look like pretty strong lines. Good luck!


----------



## oneKnight

Rednursie said:


> OneKnight my OPK on the same day I got a smilie on the clear blue digi was only a little darker than your Cd13. Just thought I'd let you know that! They look like pretty strong lines. Good luck!

I was also thinking that 13 looked darker than 14 but they were taken at different times of the day, I'm not sure if that affects them a lot or not.

I totally forgot to temp and pee this morning coz MIL banged on the door waking us up.....she has the "cop knock" down pat, you would expect the SWAT team to be busting in, but its only this 5ft tall 65 year old lady!! So I did today's (14) in the afternoon.

In any case, if 13 was it, we did get some BDing in yesterday, and lots today, and I tried some Preseed too.

FX everyone!! This is the most important week of the month!! After we all get our O's its just that annoying 2WW


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> I wouldnt really mind either, its an old cliche but a healthy baby is all I want. Although I find my little girl a bit easier to deal with!
> Never sure when to trust the cervix test, mine seems to soft for ages. If yours was soft the other day and back to hard today and your opks are getting lighter again, do you think you might have ovulated already? Was it soft and high or quite low?

That's what I was thinking, that I may have missed it on the OPK. I'll take a picture of them all lined up later and upload it. I took another one when I got home from work tonight and the line is so light now you can barely see it! My cervix was pretty high when it felt soft. I made an appointment for the 25th to talk to my doctor about Clomid.


----------



## chelsealynnb

OneKnight, your OPK test colors look sort of like mine. When I got my strongest line (I think it was on CD12? I'll check in a minute) DH and I baby danced. So if I did miss my O, at least we BD on the strongest line day.


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> OneKnight, your OPK test colors look sort of like mine. When I got my strongest line (I think it was on CD12? I'll check in a minute) DH and I baby danced. So if I did miss my O, at least we BD on the strongest line day.

Well, if the strongest line means you're *about* to O, then we should have hit it right on BDing today (we were both off work, so perfect timing in that department!!)
Last month I thought we BD'd right in time on CD's 15-16, but I didn't have a lot of temp data and maybe we were too late. I've got high hopes for this month, I dunno why but I'm feeling super positive!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4506.jpg

See?? What gives?! Do you think I missed O or do you think it might still come? It doesn't make sense to me that I O'd around CD 11 because my cycles are like 40 days.


----------



## oneKnight

It does look like days 11-12 are the darkest. You're right, it doesn't jive with your cycle length though.
If I actually O a couple days earlier than I thought, it makes my LP a better length, because based on CD16 O I thought I was only getting 11-12 days LP.
I have no idea what it means for you. Maybe keep testing and see if they get darker again?
Anything new you are trying? More exercise? Different supplements? Anything that might shorten your cycle?


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> It does look like days 11-12 are the darkest. You're right, it doesn't jive with your cycle length though.
> If I actually O a couple days earlier than I thought, it makes my LP a better length, because based on CD16 O I thought I was only getting 11-12 days LP.
> I have no idea what it means for you. Maybe keep testing and see if they get darker again?
> Anything new you are trying? More exercise? Different supplements? Anything that might shorten your cycle?

No, I haven't been doing anything differently. I really don't know what to make of it! I'm going to keep testing though and see if maybe I will O late.


----------



## chelsealynnb

You know, I was just thinking...the past few cycles, I have been slightly cramping around CD19-21. I noticed because I was hoping that it was implantation cramping. Maybe that's actually when I was ovulating? Urgh who knows


----------



## oneKnight

Well, I woke up early. I got a little cold I think is what woke me up, but I was having an odd dream too. I. My dream I was reading a book and watching it happen. I could see the words on the page is what made it odd. It was a story about a young man's life, and nothing I have read before.
but since I had been asleep 6+ hours I went ahead and temped before I got up to pee, and then did my opk. My opk came out lighter, but my temp hasn't jumped yet. Maybe today is O day at that rate, still within 48 hours of my darkest test. Since I've never done opk's before I'm not sure how they line up with my chart. BUT since I've never had great results just charting (haven't gotten pg), maybe they are more accurate than my temps???


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> Well, I woke up early. I got a little cold I think is what woke me up, but I was having an odd dream too. I. My dream I was reading a book and watching it happen. I could see the words on the page is what made it odd. It was a story about a young man's life, and nothing I have read before.
> but since I had been asleep 6+ hours I went ahead and temped before I got up to pee, and then did my opk. My opk came out lighter, but my temp hasn't jumped yet. Maybe today is O day at that rate, still within 48 hours of my darkest test. Since I've never done opk's before I'm not sure how they line up with my chart. BUT since I've never had great results just charting (haven't gotten pg), maybe they are more accurate than my temps???

Good morning! Do you think the dream meant something? Or was it just weird? I wish I could give you some advice on OPKs and temping. Since this is my first month using OPKs too, we're in the same boat. I also took an OPK this morning and i'm happy to say the line is the darkest yet! So hopefully my body goes through with O! I'll put a picture on the bottom of the page. I also checked my cervix last night and this morning. Yesterday was the lightest line on my OPK that i've ever gotten, and my cervix was super hard and closed. This morning, I wasn't even going to take an OPK, but I checked my cervix again and was surprised to find that it was pretty soft and really high up. So I took an OPK and there it was! I think that checking my cervix is the most reliable thing for me. (I hope that doesn't weird you out, lol. I can't really talk to anyone else about the cervix thing, but I figured other women TTC would understand). Good luck and I hope everyone has a great day! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4508.jpg

The line is darker in real life, but I'm just happy that it's darker than yesterday even if it's not + yet!


----------



## prgirl_11

Looking good chelsealynnb! :thumbup:

I thought my CMEFM would show a peak today since I felt my OD cramping yesterday and I'm on CD17 but it didn't; it just said high. It's said high since CD9. It is my first month using it so I guess that would explain it.

DH and I DTD a few times during my fertile days so I am eagerly waiting for the 27th to God-willing see a BFP! :winkwink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Looking good chelsealynnb! :thumbup:
> 
> I thought my CMEFM would show a peak today since I felt my OD cramping yesterday and I'm on CD17 but it didn't; it just said high. It's said high since CD9. It is my first month using it so I guess that would explain it.
> 
> DH and I DTD a few times during my fertile days so I am eagerly waiting for the 27th to God-willing see a BFP! :winkwink:

Wishing the best for you! I've heard of people ovulating as late as CD27 so who knows :shrug: When are you planning to test?


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good chelsealynnb! :thumbup:
> 
> I thought my CMEFM would show a peak today since I felt my OD cramping yesterday and I'm on CD17 but it didn't; it just said high. It's said high since CD9. It is my first month using it so I guess that would explain it.
> 
> DH and I DTD a few times during my fertile days so I am eagerly waiting for the 27th to God-willing see a BFP! :winkwink:
> 
> Wishing the best for you! I've heard of people ovulating as late as CD27 so who knows :shrug: When are you planning to test?Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I ovulated but who knows? LOL. I am planning on testing the 27th, which is the arrival day of my (not)expected AF. :winkwink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have no idea when I'm going to test yet. I want to test early, but I don't want to be disappointed. I had some cramping earlier today...hopefully it was upcoming O!


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> I have no idea when I'm going to test yet. I want to test early, but I don't want to be disappointed. I had some cramping earlier today...hopefully it was upcoming O!

Giirrrl you know I won't be able to wait til my missed period. I say I will but I'm sure I won't LOL :wacko: I will try to just wait it out and keep track of my symptoms. Hopefully I don't over-analyze every little thing. Right now the only thing I've felt is my ovulation cramps which are pretty subtle. 

Who knows maybe you will ovulate today and your test just didn't detect it yet. Some girls test more than once a day because of this but I've read early in the morning is best. You can try and test again, just in case? 

:dust:


----------



## oneKnight

LOL yes cervix talk is fine around here. Don't know anywhere else we can talk about these things. Mine always feels soft and open to me, really open and I've never had kids! But I can tell more about its position when we are doing it, so I don't bother trying to feel it much by hand.
I did go back to bed and felt a mild cramp when I went to roll over, so maybe those spermies I got last night will be effective!!
Good luck prgirl!


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> LOL yes cervix talk is fine around here. Don't know anywhere else we can talk about these things. Mine always feels soft and open to me, really open and I've never had kids! But I can tell more about its position when we are doing it, so I don't bother trying to feel it much by hand.
> I did go back to bed and felt a mild cramp when I went to roll over, so maybe those spermies I got last night will be effective!!
> Good luck prgirl!

Thanks oneKnight! Lots of :dust: to you as well!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to test yet. I want to test early, but I don't want to be disappointed. I had some cramping earlier today...hopefully it was upcoming O!
> 
> Giirrrl you know I won't be able to wait til my missed period. I say I will but I'm sure I won't LOL :wacko: I will try to just wait it out and keep track of my symptoms. Hopefully I don't over-analyze every little thing. Right now the only thing I've felt is my ovulation cramps which are pretty subtle.
> 
> Who knows maybe you will ovulate today and your test just didn't detect it yet. Some girls test more than once a day because of this but I've read early in the morning is best. You can try and test again, just in case?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I always test twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Today though I tested this afternoon as well to see if I was still going up and the line is the same as this morning. I just remembered that DH has to have dental surgery this evening, so I don't think he'll be up to DTD tonight :sad2: but if I get a + OPK tonight you bet damn well I'll be doing him in his sleep!


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to test yet. I want to test early, but I don't want to be disappointed. I had some cramping earlier today...hopefully it was upcoming O!
> 
> Giirrrl you know I won't be able to wait til my missed period. I say I will but I'm sure I won't LOL :wacko: I will try to just wait it out and keep track of my symptoms. Hopefully I don't over-analyze every little thing. Right now the only thing I've felt is my ovulation cramps which are pretty subtle.
> 
> Who knows maybe you will ovulate today and your test just didn't detect it yet. Some girls test more than once a day because of this but I've read early in the morning is best. You can try and test again, just in case?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I always test twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Today though I tested this afternoon as well to see if I was still going up and the line is the same as this morning. I just remembered that DH has to have dental surgery this evening, so I don't think he'll be up to DTD tonight :sad2: but if I get a + OPK tonight you bet damn well I'll be doing him in his sleep!Click to expand...

My aunt assures me that his parts work when he's asleep! LOL she said he would wake up happy and not remember why. I'm not sure what she was implying when she told me that....maybe that I should get busy and grow a baby. But I thought it was funny when she said it and funny when you said that!!


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> prgirl_11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to test yet. I want to test early, but I don't want to be disappointed. I had some cramping earlier today...hopefully it was upcoming O!
> 
> Giirrrl you know I won't be able to wait til my missed period. I say I will but I'm sure I won't LOL :wacko: I will try to just wait it out and keep track of my symptoms. Hopefully I don't over-analyze every little thing. Right now the only thing I've felt is my ovulation cramps which are pretty subtle.
> 
> Who knows maybe you will ovulate today and your test just didn't detect it yet. Some girls test more than once a day because of this but I've read early in the morning is best. You can try and test again, just in case?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I always test twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Today though I tested this afternoon as well to see if I was still going up and the line is the same as this morning. I just remembered that DH has to have dental surgery this evening, so I don't think he'll be up to DTD tonight :sad2: but if I get a + OPK tonight you bet damn well I'll be doing him in his sleep!Click to expand...


Get'im girl! You've got a baby to make! Lol :winkwink:


----------



## prgirl_11

Actually, Ijust read that it's a misconception to test in the morning like with pregnancy tests. LH is synthesized (made) in the morning but doesn't hit your bloodstream, urine, etc. until a few hours later. It's ok to take the ovulation test any time after 10am but best time is around 2pm. Limit fluids two hours prior.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm going to take another right now! I know it can be false if it's too concentrated. But I took another one at like 1 and it was the same color. DH is back from the dentist and he doesn't feel bad! So we're going to BD tonight yay!


----------



## tryfor1more

It does look a bit confusing, none of the lines seem to be a strong positive but if you were soft and high and if the lines are getting lighter again it does kind of seem that you have ovulated. Would make for a really short cycle though, do you have irregular cycles or are they always really long?

Thats why I really recommend the clearblue digital, you get a smily face if you catch the surge or just a circle if not, there is no staring at lines trying to figure out if its positive or not. I think they are quite sensitive too, so if your surge isnt strong enough to make the cheapies show a positive the clb one will. It would be such a shame to miss the big O! I think I said before, I use the cheap ones regularly and if I think its a positive, or any chance that it is, I back up with the digital to get a firm result.

Def keep testing though and if you get to day 20/21 with still no positive then maybe it was day 12. I usually have a 37ish cycle and ovulate anywhere between day 16-21, so could have been ovulation cramps the last couple of cycles. 

Also, maybe a little too pesonal but its quite an important sign, do you check your CM too? Mine really changes a day or two before O


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> It does look a bit confusing, none of the lines seem to be a strong positive but if you were soft and high and if the lines are getting lighter again it does kind of seem that you have ovulated. Would make for a really short cycle though, do you have irregular cycles or are they always really long?
> 
> Thats why I really recommend the clearblue digital, you get a smily face if you catch the surge or just a circle if not, there is no staring at lines trying to figure out if its positive or not. I think they are quite sensitive too, so if your surge isnt strong enough to make the cheapies show a positive the clb one will. It would be such a shame to miss the big O! I think I said before, I use the cheap ones regularly and if I think its a positive, or any chance that it is, I back up with the digital to get a firm result.
> 
> Def keep testing though and if you get to day 20/21 with still no positive then maybe it was day 12. I usually have a 37ish cycle and ovulate anywhere between day 16-21, so could have been ovulation cramps the last couple of cycles.
> 
> Also, maybe a little too pesonal but its quite an important sign, do you check your CM too? Mine really changes a day or two before O


I just took another OPK and the lines are getting darker again. I really don't think I O'd on CD12 because my cycles are always at least 34 days long. Hopefully I O sometime this week! About my CM, I NEVER have EWCM! I either have nothing, white stickyish stuff, or clear watery stuff. Probably going to try pre seed soon. I feel like I was cramping a little tonight so hopefully getting geared up to O!


----------



## tryfor1more

it would def be weird then if it was day 12, if they are getting darker again then maybe it was just hormones fluctuating. I guess its not really a positve on the opks untill its as dark, or darker than the test line and none or your lines really looked quite dark enough, so hopefully it is still coming. Maybe test twice a day to make sure you catch it.
Preseed is great, def recommend it, anything to help those little spermies make it!


----------



## oneKnight

I haven't seen EWCM since I was a teenager. I think I haven't seen it since I started smoking :( I'm going to quit. I think I need to get some gum or something. The most fertile I get is watery and kindof the same consistancy of Preseed, so I guess its good, but it dwindles beffore my temp shifts and I don't feel that there is enough of it.
But anyways, I used some Preseed yesterday and today and tried a Softcup tonight. Hope we caught that eggy! If my temp isn't up in the morning, working BD into tomorrow's schedule will be tough, so FX that tonight was good!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes, I am for sure testing at least twice per day. If I don't get my BFP this month, I guess I'll try for a pair of Clomid twins next month! lol. Wouldn't that be awesome?!

DH and I BD last night, but this morning my cervix was hard and closed again. URGH!

Hopefully you did catch that eggy last night, oneKnight!

I'll catch up with you guys after work later tonight, have a great day!


----------



## prgirl_11

Good site for those of us in the TWW ! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/

I'm 2DPO today!


----------



## oneKnight

FF still likes me for Oing earlier than I thought. I think my chart for the month is screwed coz of my schedule. I've been waking up at weird times and temping. I think I'm out though, probably got in the best BDing I'm gonna get this cycle. I guess my wait starts here, as AF would be due in about 12 more days since my cycles are normalish length, +/-28 days.
In other news, I feel a lil sore after wearing that Softcup all night(first time I tried one). I have NO idea how those things would work for periods coz I'm sure removal would have resulted in a murder scene if there had been blood involved!! There must be a trick that I don't know. I use a Mooncup, so the idea isn't foreign to me, but Softcups are not at all similar!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

So for the past three days (Mond. Tues. Wedn) I have been experiencing mild/dull cramping on my left side. I was supposed to ovulate Tuesday so on Monday I just assumed I ovulated early but now I am a bit confused. I have read that an early symptom of pregnancy is dull/mild cramping. Maybe I ovulated Monday and I am showing symptoms already? My monitor has been saying high fertility since CD9 and today I am CD18 with no peak but I am 100% sure I ovulated.

Errrr :-\


----------



## tryfor1more

Just had a look at the soft cup, it does look like it might be messy! I use a moon cup too, evidently you can use them for fertility cups as well but not leave them in overnight. Exciting that your wait is on, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tryfor1more

cramping can be early pregnancy but ovulation can also feel crampy, particularly if its just on one side, the side that the eggy is being released. Its a bit strange that your monitor is still reading high after all that time, I thought they were supposed to show you the 5 highest days? Must be very frustrating! Hopefully you will get a sign soon.


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> Just had a look at the soft cup, it does look like it might be messy! I use a moon cup too, evidently you can use them for fertility cups as well but not leave them in overnight. Exciting that your wait is on, fingers crossed for you!

Another cup user! Since Mooncups are from UK are they more popular there?? They're kindof obscure here in the US. I just happen to know a lot of online peeps around the world and they got me hooked up on the Mooncup when I was 18. I've had the same one for 8 years - they really do last "forever"
We can get the Diva Cup here locally, but I don't like it as much, its too long for me. I think I left it in the bathroom at mom's when I moved out at 19 lol but both of my sisters use cups too. They have cups from Germany that I might try if my Mooncup ever wears out.


----------



## tryfor1more

They are fantastic huh? Once you get the hang of it. My Canadian sister in law actually put me on to them, they are all really expensive here but actually just got one from an online auction site (new zealands version of ebay) for only $14! It was marketed as a fertility cup but is exactly the same as the mooncup etc which are about $60 here. It seems like they are growing in popularlity, when i got mine in 2006 my sister in law got it on a trip back to Canada as you couldnt get them here but now there are tons of websites selling them. I have tried sea sponges too but not nearly as good and they kind of pull apart sometime, ick! Hoping I wont need it this month though!


----------



## oneKnight

Wow they are about $30 here. I think I paid $27 for mine, including long distance shipping. What we did though was on another forum. We ordered like 25 at once for a discount, shipped them all to one US address and she distributed them within the States so we only had the one big shipping cost split amont 25 orders.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have been thinking about looking into fertility cups or soft cups or whatever they are called. Maybe if I don't get my BFP in the next few months I'll try one. 

My OPKs are seriously pissing me off! This evening when I got home from work, I took one and it's the darkest out of them all! I'm trying to not get my hopes up but I really want them to keep getting darker, not lighter! I'll attach a pic. The line doesn't look that dark in the pic, but in real life it's waaay darker. 

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4533.jpg


----------



## oneKnight

My sister got her bfp first cycle using Softcups and she loved using them (said they helped contain the "mess"). I don't really like them, but I guess I could get used to it in hopes of getting that bfp. She gave me 3 to try (they are disposable, not like silicone cups) and I only tried 1 this month.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Pardon my french ladies but OH MY FUCKING GRACIOUS GOODNESS!!! My OPK is SOOO CLOSE TO BEING +!!! I'll upload a pic in a sec!!


----------



## tryfor1more

exciting, cant wait to see the pic!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8441/img4537kr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The first one was today at 5:30pm, the second was from 9:30pm. What do you think??


----------



## tryfor1more

wohoo! That def looks positive, big difference between the last one and the others, yay for you! Better get some serious bd-ing done tonight:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay! We're for sure getting down tonight!!


----------



## tryfor1more

good luck!


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8441/img4537kr.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The first one was today at 5:30pm, the second was from 9:30pm. What do you think??

Wow! Looks good! None of mine looked that positive! Hehe good luck tonight!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks guys!


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8441/img4537kr.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The first one was today at 5:30pm, the second was from 9:30pm. What do you think??

Looks good to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> cramping can be early pregnancy but ovulation can also feel crampy, particularly if its just on one side, the side that the eggy is being released. Its a bit strange that your monitor is still reading high after all that time, I thought they were supposed to show you the 5 highest days? Must be very frustrating! Hopefully you will get a sign soon.

I just read that some women experience ovulation cramping for a few days (before, during and after) so I guess I just never noticed it before :wacko:

As far as the monitor, yes it does give you the right timing but the first month it will be a little "off" since it's getting to know my hormone levels. This is my first month using it. 

I am 99% sure I ovulated so I'm excited to test on the 27th :happydance:!! Already got my pregnancy tests in the mail (ordered them on Amazon)


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> tryfor1more said:
> 
> 
> cramping can be early pregnancy but ovulation can also feel crampy, particularly if its just on one side, the side that the eggy is being released. Its a bit strange that your monitor is still reading high after all that time, I thought they were supposed to show you the 5 highest days? Must be very frustrating! Hopefully you will get a sign soon.
> 
> I just read that some women experience ovulation cramping for a few days (before, during and after) so I guess I just never noticed it before :wacko:
> 
> As far as the monitor, yes it does give you the right timing but the first month it will be a little "off" since it's getting to know my hormone levels. This is my first month using it.
> 
> I am 99% sure I ovulated so I'm excited to test on the 27th :happydance:!! Already got my pregnancy tests in the mail (ordered them on Amazon)Click to expand...

Good luck! Don't you love those IC?? I would be sooo broke if they didn't exist, lol. Btw, with all 3 of my pregnancies, I experienced period like cramping right around when my period was due so if you get that, don't get discouraged!


----------



## oneKnight

My temp seems to be holding steady, and I temped at the right time today.
The last 2 days I've felt mild indigestion no matter what I ate, and off and on nausea. It seems too early to be early symptoms, but if I was actually sick I would have just thrown up and gotten over it already. Let's just say, I've not felt that way before and I'll just have to see if it continues or what. And try not to go crazy in thr meantime. If I keep having weird things I may be an early tester this month too! Haha FX

I *do* fully expect to get rather sick when I do get pg, because I often throw up when I start my period. My stomach seems particularly sensitive to hormonal changes.


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> My temp seems to be holding steady, and I temped at the right time today.
> The last 2 days I've felt mild indigestion no matter what I ate, and off and on nausea. It seems too early to be early symptoms, but if I was actually sick I would have just thrown up and gotten over it already. Let's just say, I've not felt that way before and I'll just have to see if it continues or what. And try not to go crazy in thr meantime. If I keep having weird things I may be an early tester this month too! Haha FX
> 
> I *do* fully expect to get rather sick when I do get pg, because I often throw up when I start my period. My stomach seems particularly sensitive to hormonal changes.

Which CD are you now?


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> My temp seems to be holding steady, and I temped at the right time today.
> The last 2 days I've felt mild indigestion no matter what I ate, and off and on nausea. It seems too early to be early symptoms, but if I was actually sick I would have just thrown up and gotten over it already. Let's just say, I've not felt that way before and I'll just have to see if it continues or what. And try not to go crazy in thr meantime. If I keep having weird things I may be an early tester this month too! Haha FX
> 
> I *do* fully expect to get rather sick when I do get pg, because I often throw up when I start my period. My stomach seems particularly sensitive to hormonal changes.
> 
> Which CD are you now?Click to expand...

CD17. Only 5dpo, so it seems too early to be anything conclusive.


----------



## prgirl_11

I had the ovulation cramps for three days (Mon-Wed) and first month with monitor never registered peak (typical for the first month). I am going to assume that I had my OD on the 2nd day of cramps (Tuesday) so that would make today my 2DPO. I know that some early symptoms are fatigue and gas but I work super early (up at 5am) so I'm always exhausted AND I'm lactose intolerant LOL. 

Since it seems we are all at or approaching ovulation, it would be cool to share symptoms soon!


----------



## prgirl_11

I'm on CD19 and what I believe to be 2DPO and I have a weird rash near my outer wrist area that started two days ago. I'm a teacher and my students have horrible hand washing skills so I wash my hands constantly to avoid getting sick. This has caused my hands to be a bit dry so part of me thinks this is the cause of the rash HOWEVER (errrrrr) I just read online that skin rashes can be an early pregnancy symptom and, since I over-analyze everything, this is just messing with my head. 

Just wanted to share my frustration :-/ Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## oneKnight

Well I get an odd rash on my hands or wrists from stress, and lack of sleep, but hand washing and chemicals exaberate the problem. Mine is a version of excema. I have worked in food service for 2+ years and any time I get dish duty it can flare up my rash, so that leads me to believe your handwashing might have something to do with it.
Ya never know though! Keep those fingers crossed! My stomach has been feeling a little better. Itwas kinda odd though, felt like I needed to eat crackers or something to settle it, but after I would eat it would come back again later. Might come back again, could be something, could just be a bug that didn't get me bad enough to actually make me sick, but we'll see


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm not sure about rashes. My biggest symptoms I had with all of my pregnancies were fatigue (I was falling asleep driving), and pregnancy insomnia (I woke up around 11pm and didn't go back to sleep until about 9AM with my first one). Hope you get some more symptoms! It's pretty hard to not over analyze every little thing.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I should clarify that I didn't have pregnancy insomnia with #2 an he's the one I kept falling asleep while driving. That's what led me to test in the first place because we were NTNP buy only DTD like 3 times that whole month, so I didn't test when my period didn't come.


----------



## tryfor1more

i got a terrible rash all over my body with my second, they reckon its an auto-immune response, but that was in the third trimester. As for the sickeness, with my first i was throwing up before i could get a positive on a test, my second it started at six weeks. Needless to say, i am hoping i get a little more grace this time with a 2 year old and a 4 year old to run around after!

If you do get sick though, i highly reccommend acupuncture, it saved my life with my second. I really dont know how i would have coped with out it, my oldest was only 14 months old when i fell pregnant and i was sooooo ill. It lasted for 6 months with my first and 7 months with my second.

Thats the main reason we have waited a bit longer to have number three, cant wait to get pregnant but absolutly dreading the throwing up.

Ps, its so hard not to read into every sign and symptom, it drives you mad huh?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Are you guys familiar with the Shettles Method? The one that says if you BD a day or two pre ovulation that you are more likely to conceive a girl? Or the closer to O that you BD, the more chance you have of having a boy? Do you believe it's true?


----------



## tryfor1more

yeah, trying it again, tried it last time and got a girl. Im not sure about the first time, i knew nothing about it but my boy was a honeymoon baby so there was a lot if action anyway! I know we did BD on O day with him and it was a boy, so it does kind of fit. Evidently girl sperm swim slower but live longer so the 5 days before O are the best to sway for a girl and the day of, and the day after are best for a boy because the swim faster but die sooner. I reckon its worth a try if you are trying to sway


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> i got a terrible rash all over my body with my second, they reckon its an auto-immune response, but that was in the third trimester. As for the sickeness, with my first i was throwing up before i could get a positive on a test, my second it started at six weeks. Needless to say, i am hoping i get a little more grace this time with a 2 year old and a 4 year old to run around after!
> 
> If you do get sick though, i highly reccommend acupuncture, it saved my life with my second. I really dont know how i would have coped with out it, my oldest was only 14 months old when i fell pregnant and i was sooooo ill. It lasted for 6 months with my first and 7 months with my second.
> 
> Thats the main reason we have waited a bit longer to have number three, cant wait to get pregnant but absolutly dreading the throwing up.
> 
> Ps, its so hard not to read into every sign and symptom, it drives you mad huh?

It will HIGHLY surprise me if I'm not sick at least some of my future pregnancy. I get sick just from plain ole PMS!! Usually it only lasts an hour or two, but once (last November specifically) I was up all night. Bleh!
Meh, Its happened since I was a teenager.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I had morning sickness with mine too, but only for the first few months. I'll definitely welcome it, though! Lol


----------



## prgirl_11

Thanks for all this feedback girls! I've never been pregnqnt so it helps me know what to expect. 

Remember how I thought I ovulated earlier thiw week becwuse of the O cramps? Well, my monitor FINALLY showed a peak this morning at 4am. Woke up DH and we DTD about an hour later. Last time we DTD was Sunday in hopes for a girl but when I saw the peak this morning I panicked thinking our Sunday sperm wouldn't make it. We tried again. So now I have to recalculate my days and today is my official OD!

chelsealynnb, how was your OPK today?


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> tryfor1more said:
> 
> 
> i got a terrible rash all over my body with my second, they reckon its an auto-immune response, but that was in the third trimester. As for the sickeness, with my first i was throwing up before i could get a positive on a test, my second it started at six weeks. Needless to say, i am hoping i get a little more grace this time with a 2 year old and a 4 year old to run around after!
> 
> If you do get sick though, i highly reccommend acupuncture, it saved my life with my second. I really dont know how i would have coped with out it, my oldest was only 14 months old when i fell pregnant and i was sooooo ill. It lasted for 6 months with my first and 7 months with my second.
> 
> Thats the main reason we have waited a bit longer to have number three, cant wait to get pregnant but absolutly dreading the throwing up.
> 
> Ps, its so hard not to read into every sign and symptom, it drives you mad huh?
> 
> It will HIGHLY surprise me if I'm not sick at least some of my future pregnancy. I get sick just from plain ole PMS!! Usually it only lasts an hour or two, but once (last November specifically) I was up all night. Bleh!
> Meh, Its happened since I was a teenager.Click to expand...

Yeah my PMS is bad too. When I was a teen I used to get it with vomiting. Now, though it lasts for hours, at least I don't have the vomiting problem. As the years have gone by I've gotten to know my body better and know exactly when to pop a Midol!


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> i got a terrible rash all over my body with my second, they reckon its an auto-immune response, but that was in the third trimester. As for the sickeness, with my first i was throwing up before i could get a positive on a test, my second it started at six weeks. Needless to say, i am hoping i get a little more grace this time with a 2 year old and a 4 year old to run around after!
> 
> If you do get sick though, i highly reccommend acupuncture, it saved my life with my second. I really dont know how i would have coped with out it, my oldest was only 14 months old when i fell pregnant and i was sooooo ill. It lasted for 6 months with my first and 7 months with my second.
> 
> Thats the main reason we have waited a bit longer to have number three, cant wait to get pregnant but absolutly dreading the throwing up.
> 
> Ps, its so hard not to read into every sign and symptom, it drives you mad huh?

Thanks for the acupuncture tip! Will definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Thanks for all this feedback girls! I've never been pregnqnt so it helps me know what to expect.
> 
> Remember how I thought I ovulated earlier thiw week becwuse of the O cramps? Well, my monitor FINALLY showed a peak this morning at 4am. Woke up DH and we DTD about an hour later. Last time we DTD was Sunday in hopes for a girl but when I saw the peak this morning I panicked thinking our Sunday sperm wouldn't make it. We tried again. So now I have to recalculate my days and today is my official OD!
> 
> chelsealynnb, how was your OPK today?

I'm still at work right now so I haven't tested yet today, but last night before I left for work I took another and it was so positive that the test line was darker than the control line and showed up under a minute. I'm really hoping that I still caught that egg from when DH and I BD on CD15 (one day before I got my first +) if we did, I'll bet it's a girl! :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

What do you suppose my chances of concieving are this cycle? When we BD on CD15, I didn't get up at all afterwords until about 5AM and I managed to keep all the 'stuff' inside me until then. When I got up it came out, then the next day at work in the middle of the day, more came out so I figure it must have been way up there. If I did ovulate either on CD16 or CD17 (when my OPKs were the strongest positive) do you think I have a good chance of the :spermy: still being alive & waiting for the egg to be released?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay ladies, here are ALL of my tests so far from this month CD9-CD18 (this morning). I know that I surged on CD16 (third test) and all day CD17 was positive, so I either O'd on CD16 at night or sometime during the day on CD17. CD18 is a lot lighter, so I think that means that I already O'd because my levels are dropping now. What do you think? Could I have caught this egg from BD'ing on CD15? 

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> What do you suppose my chances of concieving are this cycle? When we BD on CD15, I didn't get up at all afterwords until about 5AM and I managed to keep all the 'stuff' inside me until then. When I got up it came out, then the next day at work in the middle of the day, more came out so I figure it must have been way up there. If I did ovulate either on CD16 or CD17 (when my OPKs were the strongest positive) do you think I have a good chance of the :spermy: still being alive & waiting for the egg to be released?

Awesome! Definitely have a chance because the sperm can survive three to five days once they are inside. Won't hurt to DTD today too. 

I don't have a lot of experience with OPKs but I think it's safe to say you are on your TWW!


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> Okay ladies, here are ALL of my tests so far from this month CD9-CD18 (this morning). I know that I surged on CD16 (third test) and all day CD17 was positive, so I either O'd on CD16 at night or sometime during the day on CD17. CD18 is a lot lighter, so I think that means that I already O'd because my levels are dropping now. What do you think? Could I have caught this egg from BD'ing on CD15?
> 
> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg

Your second and third tests from CD17 look the darkest to me!


----------



## oneKnight

prgirl_11 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, here are ALL of my tests so far from this month CD9-CD18 (this morning). I know that I surged on CD16 (third test) and all day CD17 was positive, so I either O'd on CD16 at night or sometime during the day on CD17. CD18 is a lot lighter, so I think that means that I already O'd because my levels are dropping now. What do you think? Could I have caught this egg from BD'ing on CD15?
> 
> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg
> 
> Your second and third tests from CD17 look the darkest to me!Click to expand...

Agreed. Looks like you got your O!
In theory cd15 was close enough to 17 - so good luck and baby dust!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks, everyone! Last cycle we BD on CD18 and BFN...so hopefully I O'd earlier than that and caught the egg


----------



## tryfor1more

Def, prob the best day to, esp if you are trying for a girl, the little spermies would have been there lying in wait for your eggy. Tww is on, yay! I havent even shown close to a positive yet, im on day 16, hardly even showed up a line on the opk today. Cm has changed slightly though so I am thinking it will prob be day 19 at this stage so the serious bding will start tonight! Still sick though, have completly lost my voice so prob very sexy to the hubby!


----------



## oneKnight

Well, if I'm 7dpo, I guess my 2ww is half over. I'm feeling pretty good thus far, though, if I grew a cyst this month it would be due for popping soon.
They generally don't hurt unless they rupture though, so I never really know till I'm doubled over in pain. I just kinda have to be aware of when my period is a week out, so I can carry my pain meds to work just in case.
The doctor didn't seem to think much of them. Said I could take BC pills to prevent them, but I would just have to suffer if I was TTC.
I can't believe I ovulated so early this cycle! I'm hoping that my LP is a good length and I guess I will keep buying this brand of vitamins if they have good effects on my cycle!! Well, actually a good LP AND a bfp would be awesome, but I would settle for a good cycle without a cyst. See, I'm easy to please, why is a bfp so hard? Meh. I'm thinking of making an AF Witch Voodoo doll so I can stab it to death when I get my period! Mwhaha


----------



## chelsealynnb

We BD last night too just in case I O'd late. Fx'd crossed! oneKnight, I'm gla you're feeling better. I like your voodoo idea...should her body be made out of a tampon?? :rofl:


----------



## oneKnight

Definitely got that nauseous feeling tonight after dinner, but I suspect it might have been due to the spicy nature of my dinner. I did have extra onions and such.
On the other hand, its never really bothered me before today!


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> Definitely got that nauseous feeling tonight after dinner, but I suspect it might have been due to the spicy nature of my dinner. I did have extra onions and such.
> On the other hand, its never really bothered me before today!

Yay! Hope it's a symptom! Do you have a testing date set yet? Mine is the 21st. I had some cramping last night. Too early for implantation, I think, but hopefully something is going on in there!


----------



## prgirl_11

Hey ladies! I am on CD22 and officially 2DPO (confirmed this time!)

After two days peaking my monitor showed high today. Been trying to stay busy and not think too much. Definitely a bit more relaxed. Cleaned a lot this morning! 

Big hugs and praying that we are blessed with BFPs this cycle. And if not, all in perfect timing!


----------



## prgirl_11

Is anyone else here using the CBEFM?


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Is anyone else here using the CBEFM?

I use internet cheapies. They work well for me, so far! 

:dust: to all of us! I have a good feeling about this cycle :happydance:


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> Definitely got that nauseous feeling tonight after dinner, but I suspect it might have been due to the spicy nature of my dinner. I did have extra onions and such.
> On the other hand, its never really bothered me before today!
> 
> Yay! Hope it's a symptom! Do you have a testing date set yet? Mine is the 21st. I had some cramping last night. Too early for implantation, I think, but hopefully something is going on in there!Click to expand...

I really dunno when to expect AF...
If my LP stays short, then in 2-3 days Tuesdayish. If 14dpo then in 6 days, Saturday. If my normal cycle length, then not till next Tuesday!
I may be tempted to test early, but I only have one test so I had better hold out!!

Prgirl, did your rash clear up?
I'm too poor for the CBFM right now. Got that promotion at work and pay raise, but it takes 3 weeks to get paid!!! But if I don't get a bfp first, its something I am interested in getting in the future.


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, it seems like Im behind everyone. Still waiting for a positive opk. Things are happening but still no smily face on the tester so I guess its still a couple of days away yet. These long cycles are such a killer, time just seems to go so slowly. 
At this stage my tww wont end untill the 4th of october! Ill def test before then though, there is no way ill be able to hold out for two weeks!
Hope you are all well,


----------



## tryfor1more

no, never used them, are you having problems with it?


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, it seems like Im behind everyone. Still waiting for a positive opk. Things are happening but still no smily face on the tester so I guess its still a couple of days away yet. These long cycles are such a killer, time just seems to go so slowly.
> At this stage my tww wont end untill the 4th of october! Ill def test before then though, there is no way ill be able to hold out for two weeks!
> Hope you are all well,

I know what you mean, I could never hold out the full two weeks! Getting a little more cramping tonight, not really bad just dull and low.


----------



## tryfor1more

thank god for first response tests!


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> thank god for first response tests!

I know! I use internet cheapies, but if I get a :bfp: , i'll also get a FRER to ease my mind!


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> Definitely got that nauseous feeling tonight after dinner, but I suspect it might have been due to the spicy nature of my dinner. I did have extra onions and such.
> On the other hand, its never really bothered me before today!
> 
> Yay! Hope it's a symptom! Do you have a testing date set yet? Mine is the 21st. I had some cramping last night. Too early for implantation, I think, but hopefully something is going on in there!Click to expand...
> 
> I really dunno when to expect AF...
> If my LP stays short, then in 2-3 days Tuesdayish. If 14dpo then in 6 days, Saturday. If my normal cycle length, then not till next Tuesday!
> I may be tempted to test early, but I only have one test so I had better hold out!!
> 
> Prgirl, did your rash clear up?
> I'm too poor for the CBFM right now. Got that promotion at work and pay raise, but it takes 3 weeks to get paid!!! But if I don't get a bfp first, its something I am interested in getting in the future.Click to expand...


Yes the rash cleared up, just been moisturizing. 

I got the CBFM on eBay for $73 (shipping included!) The say only one person can use it but you can do a hard reset. Check out ebay. There's a few used ones for sale.


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> no, never used them, are you having problems with it?

No it's actually worked really well. I thought I was ovulating at a different time but it told me exactly when. Also, the difference between the CBFM and regular OPK is that the monitor gives you the other 4-5 high fertility days that you could get pregnant on. That gives about six baby making days. I am now officially 3DPO!


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb said:


> tryfor1more said:
> 
> 
> thank god for first response tests!
> 
> I know! I use internet cheapies, but if I get a :bfp: , i'll also get a FRER to ease my mind!Click to expand...

I bought my First Response tests on Amazon. Check them out there! Got three for around $12, shipping included (since I have Amazon Prime) and got them in two days. Around $8 cheaper than Walgreens!


----------



## oneKnight

So when I'm 9dpo FF decides to retract its previous statement and move my O day to CD15 - which is much more normal to me, I would have believed it if FF had said tha maybe 3 days ago...
But I'm just not seeing it in the temps,

Guess I'm just playing the wait and see when AF shows game. Or doesn't. We got pretty busy CD14-15. At least my temp will drop when she's expected, or stay high if not - that's comforting


----------



## tryfor1more

Day 19 and still no surge :nope: have you guys done any reading on late ovulation and the quality of the egg? There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there. Some info says it makes no difference and some says it makes it a 'geriatric' egg and will prob not make it to implantation. I think with my first two children I ovulated in about day 16 but now I seem to be about day 21, getting a bit worried! :wacko:


----------



## tryfor1more

thats great, I would love one but I dont even think you can get them in nz, we would have to order everything from the states or the uk and that would be sooo expensive. I love stuff like that though, anything to take the guess work out of it, i hate all of the wondering! Thats so exciting you are on your 2ww! Yay!


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> Day 19 and still no surge :nope: have you guys done any reading on late ovulation and the quality of the egg? There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there. Some info says it makes no difference and some says it makes it a 'geriatric' egg and will prob not make it to implantation. I think with my first two children I ovulated in about day 16 but now I seem to be about day 21, getting a bit worried! :wacko:

Hmm..I haven't heard anything about it. Wish I could offer input on that! 


No symptoms today..last night some slight low, dull cramping and fatigue (I fell asleep on the couch - that never happens!) I think it's too early for real symptoms though. But who knows! 4 days until testing for me. How many days for everyone else?


----------



## tryfor1more

So finally got a decent line on the tests, not a positive yet but at least you can see the line! Hoping it might be later today or tomorrow, will do another test at 2 pm, yay! Hopefully get another BD in tonight in preparation for that elusive egg :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01009 (1).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> So finally got a decent line on the tests, not a positive yet but at least you can see the line! Hoping it might be later today or tomorrow, will do another test at 2 pm, yay! Hopefully get another BD in tonight in preparation for that elusive egg :happydance:

Yay! That line looks a lot darker than the others! Good luck :)


----------



## tryfor1more

Thanks! Yeah, a huge difference so hopefully my levels are climbing. On some of my tests this month it's hardly even shown a line at all. It's so disheartening. I am hoping for a stronger result later this afternoon, that one was at about 10am so levels prob not too high. If it is stronger I will do a cb digi. 

The only trouble I have is holding on to go to the bathroom for 4 hours! I have a bit of a prolapse form my last labour so the old pelvic floor isn't in the best condition and it makes it hard to hold on for too long (tmi?!) I'm not sure how much that effects the results but all the tests say you should wait for 4 hours to pee. Have you always done that or did you get your positive without holding on?


----------



## chelsealynnb

The first super dark + I got, I held it. But then like 1/2 hour later I took another one just out of curiosity without holding my pee and it was just as dark as the first one


----------



## tryfor1more

Cool, good to know, thanks!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yep! 

I don't know if i'm going to be able to hold out until Friday for testing :( lol


----------



## oneKnight

I had First Response tests and the instructions said to reduce fluids for 2 hours before testing. Never heard about a 4 hour wait.


----------



## tryfor1more

That's the clear blue digital that says wait for 4 hours. Maybe I will jut try not to drink anything for a couple of hours, just can't do the 4 hour wait!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I would say drink something that isn't a diuretic and wait a couple hours, or even an hour, you should be fine


----------



## tryfor1more

Cool will do. How many dpo will you be on Friday? Not too long to go.


----------



## oneKnight

Ok, I'm not usually one to freak about "symptoms" because I have lots of pms, and years of bfns....
But I'm particularly gassey, and a bit constipated today, and I feel like I've been eating all day! Just hungry all the time these past couple of day. I'm a bit crampy too, just started today, though it could be the gas....but it doesn't feel like gas to me. Those are not normal pms for me, especially coz I had a bean burrito last night for dinner - refried beans are usually known for UN-stopping ya, not plugging ya up! LoL
And tonight my boobies have started getting sore - but that's a fairly normal pms symptom.
I'm definitely in the wait it out part of my 2ww, just not sure how far along since FF changed my chart up. I'm not happy with the unreliability of my temps this cycle. Been closing shift all week, working till midnight or later and sleeping till noon, and tomorrow I have an opening shift! I've never had trouble charting before now coz I've always had pretty set schedules!


----------



## tryfor1more

Woohoo! We are on! Had a feeling and did ANOTHER test today (my 4th) and the cheapie came up with a pretty dark line so did the CB Digi and bam, smiley face! Finally, day 19. Got some work to do tonight:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







20120918_205205.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1









20120918_205112.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bec2

Fab news! Tryfor1more! Im on cd18 and finally got my +ve opk today too! Havent bd since 15th tho as been mega busy so again got my work cut out here too! Fingers crossed! First post on here for a while as ive been trying not to obsess too much until i got my +ve, now its here i can indulge myself! 

On another note, im another mooncup user- im quite suprised how many of us are on this thread!!


----------



## tryfor1more

Thanks, thats great! You are a late ovulater too then. I guess because I just detected the surge this evening actual ovulation is still at least 24 hours away which will make it day 20 or 21. I know what you mean about not obsessing, I find it really hard. My hubby hassles me about ovulation testing and did tonight, lucky for him I need his sperm and cant afford to be grumpy with him! Its so hard not to though when you are trying to be in tune with your body and need to time the big BD to maximise the chance of a bfp. Then when you are on the 2ww every thing that is going on in your body 'could' be a sign, arggg! 
Ps, my name is nat, its a but funny knowing everyone by their profile names.


----------



## tryfor1more

forgot to say you better get busy later if its been a few days, still possible to conceive with day 15 but best to up the chances!
Mooncups are fantastic, so much better than disposable sanitary products, spread the word


----------



## prgirl_11

I have promised myself (and my DH) that I will not test early. After reading up on the amount of false positives with testing early and how much more accuracy you get when you wait, I decided to wait until next Friday. By waiting I have 98% accuracy. 

I've been doing pretty good at staying busy and not really thinking about symptoms. Plus, from what I've read you don't really experience any symptoms until about a week or two, usually fatigue which is pretty common anyway. Been organizing and cleaning a lot and work certainly helps the day go by super fast since I have fun with what I do.

So here it is. I am 4DPO I am waiting until the day of my expected period. If I experience any symptoms I will update otherwise, I am limiting my baby obsession researching and forum posting to no more than 30 minutes a day. ;-)

Baby dust to all! XOXO


----------



## tryfor1more

Man, I am having serious o pains, cramping like period pains at the moment. Im sure I have had them in the past but not this bad, I wonder if I am conceiving as I type!


----------



## Bec2

Sounds promising! Also wishing away the days now. Managed to bd twice yesterday after +ve opk so hoping we have done enough. Will however bd again tonight to try to catch that egg! The next couple of weeks will be a killer im sure! 

Baby dust to all! 

And Nat, my DH is just the same, i swear he thinks gettin preg is as easy as flipping a switch!!


----------



## Bec2

Hmm just took todays opk just to check, a definate -ve, really hoping we bd'd in time last night... Does anyone know how long the LP normally lasts? I did another opk yesterday afternoon and it was still +ve. How long is it that u have to catch the egg after the +ve opk? Worried now that we left it too late :-\


----------



## oneKnight

Well, according to my "new chart" AF is expected next Tuesday.
The earliest I will test will be Wednesday, 9/26 if my temps stay high and it doesn't look like AF is impending.

I'm still crampy, and a lil gassey. I get pms every month, yes, but anything more than a passing cramp never starts until within hours of my start, and this has been 2-3 days now...its kinda annoying


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> Man, I am having serious o pains, cramping like period pains at the moment. Im sure I have had them in the past but not this bad, I wonder if I am conceiving as I type!

What CD are you on?


----------



## tryfor1more

theres a really good chance you caught that egg, bd on the day and the day after gives you a great chance and cos you also did, was it 3 days before, even that could have worked too. Also remember that the positive opk detects the surge before it happens, about 24-36 hours before the egg is actually released so if you got a couple of bds on the day you tested positive you would def have caught it, now its just up to that little egg to stick, good luck, we are both on the 2ww, yay!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey, everyone! I've been really busy lately with work & DS's football stuff. 

It sounds like lots of you have been busy BD'ing! Fx'd you caught that eggy! Sounds like you did :wink: 

Your symptoms sound very promising! I too am having a lot of cramping. Not painful, just low and dull cramping. I tested this morning (not sure why - I'm only 6DPO...I knew it was going to be a :BFN: ) I want to know exactly which day I can get a BFP if this is my month, so I decided to test every morning from here on out.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tryfor1more

day 20


----------



## Bec2

Well we bd'd last night too, so im hoping we caught a sticky one! Fingers crossed for everyone- officially in the TWW! thanks for your support and advice everyone, i hope to hear everyones bfp announcements soon! Now i just have to find something to fill the time...! (and not obsess over early preg symptoms!)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bec2 said:


> Well we bd'd last night too, so im hoping we caught a sticky one! Fingers crossed for everyone- officially in the TWW! thanks for your support and advice everyone, i hope to hear everyones bfp announcements soon! Now i just have to find something to fill the time...! (and not obsess over early preg symptoms!)

Haha, good luck! I think we all obsess over early preg symptoms. I took another test this morning, BFN. Trying to chalk it up to be being so early, AF isn't due until Friday the 28th, lol.


----------



## tryfor1more

I think its impossible not to obsess when you are ttc, I just spend the whole day thinking about it and am amazed when I realise its been a few minutes since it crossed my mind! Then again, when im pregnant i spend the whold time thinking "im pregnant, im pregnant" maybe thats just me but i just cant seem to turn my brain off, drives me slightly mad sometimes. Thats probably why I could never wait the full two weeks to test. I dont know how people can be so calm about it and just go on with their lives like nothing has changed ( i have a friend who is pregnant with her third and its like nothing has changed) oh to be so calm!!


----------



## oneKnight

Most months I don't obsess until AF is due. However this month, I've been crampy and bloated only 7-9dpo and that has never happened before. Also still experiencing constipation. Last night in the late evening I had a low fever of 99.2 so today I checked around 4pm and it was only 98.2.....just checked at 8pm and its up to 98.9.
I broke down and poas this morning at 9dpo and got bfn, but its early yet. I feel less crampy, but more bloated today. My boobies are actually less sore so nothing exciting about them. I really want to be pg, but I would settle for knowing positively that I'm not. Not knowing suuuuucks!! But I just can't figure out any other reason for my cramps!?! And I just realized that FF thinks AF is due Monday, at 13dpo. I think I said Tuesday in an earlier post. It seems SO close, yet SO far away!! Yep, we're crazy!

Update: well, I had a cyst and it burst tonight. I feel kinda sweaty and feverish. I hate my body so much right now, I'm thinking about throwing in the towel. The only thing they can do for cysts is BC pills.
Now, I never know if I have a cyst until it bursts, so it has never caused me cramps or bloating before.....but I suppose it could have, so now I doubt I'm pg. And I only have 4 more Meloxicam. I guess I've got to call my doc about meds - maybe I will just have him give me the pill, I dunno. I always avoided it because I didn't want it to impact my future fertility, but it looks like I don't have any fertility to protect anyway. I'm physically hurting and I feel hopeless right now.


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> Most months I don't obsess until AF is due. However this month, I've been crampy and bloated only 7-9dpo and that has never happened before. Also still experiencing constipation. Last night in the late evening I had a low fever of 99.2 so today I checked around 4pm and it was only 98.2.....just checked at 8pm and its up to 98.9.
> I broke down and poas this morning at 9dpo and got bfn, but its early yet. I feel less crampy, but more bloated today. My boobies are actually less sore so nothing exciting about them. I really want to be pg, but I would settle for knowing positively that I'm not. Not knowing suuuuucks!! But I just can't figure out any other reason for my cramps!?! And I just realized that FF thinks AF is due Monday, at 13dpo. I think I said Tuesday in an earlier post. It seems SO close, yet SO far away!! Yep, we're crazy!
> 
> Update: well, I had a cyst and it burst tonight. I feel kinda sweaty and feverish. I hate my body so much right now, I'm thinking about throwing in the towel. The only thing they can do for cysts is BC pills.
> Now, I never know if I have a cyst until it bursts, so it has never caused me cramps or bloating before.....but I suppose it could have, so now I doubt I'm pg. And I only have 4 more Meloxicam. I guess I've got to call my doc about meds - maybe I will just have him give me the pill, I dunno. I always avoided it because I didn't want it to impact my future fertility, but it looks like I don't have any fertility to protect anyway. I'm physically hurting and I feel hopeless right now.

Wow, you are definitely going through a lot :flower: I hope that you can get some answers from the doctor. I will be thinking about you!


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> Wow, you are definitely going through a lot :flower: I hope that you can get some answers from the doctor. I will be thinking about you!

Thanks.
The doc didn't seem to think my cysts were an infertility problem themselves, and my sis said she had a cyst on one ovary when she had her first scan at 6.5 weeks preggers, so I guess I'm really not out till the fat lady sings. Just, seems like so much at times. I've felt so optimistic this month.......and I think I lost it. But hey, it makes the waiting easier if I'm not hoping so much.
Glad you're here to talk to!!


----------



## tryfor1more

You poor thing, can you actually feel the cyst burst? Thats crazy, are they on your ovaries? I cant imagine how tough it is to deal with something like that. I know, waiting is sooooo hard, if you just know one way or another you can just get on with planning next month. My cycles are about 37 days long, ovulate about day 20 then have a 16 day lutel phase so the wait its pretty painful. 
Have you been trying for awhile?
Im crampy too, only dpo 3 though so not reading too much into it but there is always hope. I just wish i could see what is happening in there!
Anyway, i just wanted to say dont give up hope and if you ever want to have a rant go for it, thats what we are here for. My fingers are doubly crossed for you for the BFP!:hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> You poor thing, can you actually feel the cyst burst? Thats crazy, are they on your ovaries? I cant imagine how tough it is to deal with something like that. I know, waiting is sooooo hard, if you just know one way or another you can just get on with planning next month. My cycles are about 37 days long, ovulate about day 20 then have a 16 day lutel phase so the wait its pretty painful.
> Have you been trying for awhile?
> Im crampy too, only dpo 3 though so not reading too much into it but there is always hope. I just wish i could see what is happening in there!
> Anyway, i just wanted to say dont give up hope and if you ever want to have a rant go for it, thats what we are here for. My fingers are doubly crossed for you for the BFP!:hugs:

I get blood filled cysts, usually on my left ovary but it can vary. Supposedly it indicates a hormonal issue, but the cysts themselves don't affect fertility. Lots of people get them. When they are just there, you can't tell it, they don't hurt. When they burst, the blood leaks out and it hurts comperably to appendexicitus. Sometimes simply walking is enough to "jar" it into bursting, but a lot of times BDing during my LP causes them to burst. I've been walking around at the store and all of a sudden it hurts sooooo bad, so even avoiding sex at that time of the month isn't enough to keep them from hurting. It seems to make every muscle south of my diaphram cramp up into a knot, which makes it hurt to breathe even and hard to relax enough to urinate, and even standing upright or walking stretches those cramped abs and hurts! Usually the worst of it is only a few hours so I lay around in the fetal position with a heating pad, but lingering cramps for up to 2 days after especially when I use the batheoom.
Basically, you can go on BC pills to cut out the hormones causing the cysts, or take high strength NSAIDS to help with the pain. My doc said if I was TTC then I'd just have to treat the pain.
I used to get them occasionally, and just deal with it, but it seems this past year it's been almost a monthly thing.
I haven't been back to the doc since the diagnosis, due to financial reasons. I was VERY glad that all he saw was cysts on the scan, doesn't look like endo. With my job promotion, I should get insurance soon and intend to see what else he can recommend, if anything, and get more fertility testing. The next thing he wants to do is the dye to check my tubes, and its expensive! But its the next logical thing, we're pretty sure that I O regularly and have nice regular cycles. I don't get a lot of CM so I'm trying Preseed, but all the lube in the world won't help if my tubes are blocked....but its something I can try while I'm waiting on the test. FX that I just need more CM and will fall pg soon and not need to spend a fortune at the docs!!


----------



## oneKnight

So, do I test in the morning at 11dpo or hold off till Monday? Decisions, decisions!
Oh the insanity. Think I will run out to Walgreens and buy a couple early response tests lol


----------



## tryfor1more

I would test but i have no patience! Just thought back to my first and i got a bfp on 8 dpo so its def possible you could get one, remember it could still be too early too.


----------



## oneKnight

Hubbs woke me up early, but my temp is down. I'm not gonna waste my pee stick. If I were a bettin man, I'd bet my next paycheck AF will arrive this afternoon. I haven't even cried or gotten brain fog yet. This has been an odd cycle.


----------



## Bec2

Wow, that sounds really rough, I hope things get better for you soon. Cant imagine how frustrating it must be. 
Ive got my finges crossed this cycle but im not holdig my breath, have had some very odd cycles these last few months. normally my cycles are 33-35 days, with no ovulation spotting but looking back have def had some o pain. last month i had a 28 day cycle, with a short & light (for me) bleed of only 4 days (normally im heavy for 6) then very random spotting on days 22-24... before that my cycle was 63 days, and im not sure i even ovulated that time. Im slightly hopeful that i ovulated this time, and i have been checking my cevix every day. it was open for what seemed the longest time but is now definately closed. Trying not to get hopes up yet as i know any 'symptoms' i might be experiencing will just be the normal progesterone induced monthlys as only just 4DPO... but def have fuller breasts... with my first preg, the first thing my husband noticed was that my boobs had got bigger (which was what prompted me to test!) however i must have been a least 5-6 weeks gone then. Plus we werent particularly trying so i wasnt looking for symptoms...! How hard it is when you are actually trying! 

Wishing away the weeks here - a simple yes or no seems so elusive!


----------



## oneKnight

Well, the witch hasn't shown yet. My temp wasn't really *that* low, so hmmmm I guess I'm still in the wait. My LP tends to be on the short side, 11-12dpo so it wouldn't surprise me if she showed up before FF has it pegged, but of course I'd rather she not show at all!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

1/2 hour left of work then I can go home. I've been holding my pee for the past 5ish hours so hopefully when I get home and test I'll get some results. Couple more symptoms - nauseous tonight and veeeery tired. Usually in just a little tired at the end of my shift, but I'm literally falling asleep at my desk and while I'm writing this. Fx'd!!!! 

I think I decided if I don't get my BFP this cycle, I'm not going to test early anymore. It's too dissapointing, and for me, it makes me soo symptom paranoid. I'll update more later!


----------



## oneKnight

My temp was back up over 98 and I almost jumped out of bed for joy. LoL poas, bfn, but at least I'm not expecting af to ruin my day. Maybe tomorrow the witch will get me, but for now I win *rawr* I'm glad my LP has lasted 12 days now.
Boobies are more sore this morning, could be impending AF though, so I'm not too worried about that. Was still having slight cramps on my left side last night, but when I laid down it hurt a little towards my back/hip like a nerve or something, couldda got it pinched a little at work I suppose.
Also, been having creamy CM, not copious amounts, but enough to make me feel wet. Thought it as AF a coulple of times yesterday.


----------



## chelsealynnb

BFN over here this morning, too :( Maybe next month...


----------



## tryfor1more

what day are you on now? Maybe still to early to pick up? I hope so.


----------



## tryfor1more

excellent, still hope there then. Hoping it is a bfp.  im only 5dpo and was tempted to take a test this morning, crazy i know! Probably hasnt even implanted yet if it has been fertilized so wishfull thinking but i just wish i could fast forward to next week so i can test


----------



## oneKnight

Well, I feel like I'm in the longest "moment of truth" ever. I'm past my normal-for-me short LP, venturing into more "normal" 2ww range. FF predicts AF tomorrow at 13dpo. I feel like I'm perched on the edge.
BBs sligtly sore, and increasing amounts of creamy CM.

As a side note, my new multi vitamins supposedly had 70 in the bottle and you take 2 daily -- somehow, there's 7 left till Wednesday. Who stole 1? LoL They are nothin special, just basic multis, but they seem to have a good effect on my LP.


----------



## tryfor1more

ooohh exciting, are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## prgirl_11

AF is supposed to arrive on Thursday. I am 10DPO and almost tested this morning but still holding out. I've had the tests in my bathroom for like two weeks. I'm surprised I haven't given in but testing early can result in a false positive so I'm hanging in there. Part of me wants to test tomorrow morning but DH is helping me wait.

As far as symptoms, nothing crazy here besides the fact that I've been wanting to go to sleep super early. By 6pm I'm exhausted and can barely stay up. I've been going to bed around 8-8:30pm. This Sunday I slept 12 hours straight LOL. Haven't done that in a looong time! I was a bit light headed this morning. That's about it. My breasts look like they might be a bit larger but honestly, I'm not sure. Hubby says yes. 

Hanging in there, trying not to over-analyze and praying, if it's in God's will, to get my BFP this week!

Baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> ooohh exciting, are you going to test tomorrow?

Yesterday, 12dpo bfn.
I'm gonna hold off a couple of days.

The good news is that my temp was not super high, but still at my coverline, so it doesn't look like AF will be showing on 13dpo!!! Yeah! 

Boobies much more sore this morning. Had loads of cm when I went to temp.


----------



## Bec2

Only 6dpo for me, no signs yet apart from that i seem to have a lot of cm, almost like O cm; but slightly creamier... Bb feel fuller but they always do this time in my cycle, last month i was getting all kinds of early preg symtoms.... But then it all suddenly stopped of course followed by a visit from AF a day or two later, i keep telling myself not to read too much into any 'symptoms' but am finding the TWW agonisingly slow!!

Sounds like there are a lot of us with positive signs though, keeping my fingers crossed for all your BFP announcements!!


----------



## oneKnight

Bec2 said:


> i keep telling myself not to read too much into any 'symptoms' but am finding the TWW agonisingly slow!!
> 
> Sounds like there are a lot of us with positive signs though, keeping my fingers crossed for all your BFP announcements!!

I can't get over the cramps I had 7-9dpo that have mostly gone away now. I've never had that before, so I'm hoping it was implantation!!! The other stuff, sore BBs and such are pretty much par for the course 2WW so I'm not reading much into that. However, the CM is interesting. I've never noticed as much of it before, and apparently lots of creamy CM is a common early sign! The fact that I've made it past 12dpo is also encouraging --- even if I end up getting AF, having a better LP is definitely a GOOD sign for me and I will keep up with the vitamins!!!
So my 2WW is dragging on longer than usual for me too! Its turning into a real two weeks! But I'm happy about that, just not sure what the cause is yet.
FX it turns out good for us!!


----------



## oneKnight

14dpo BFN Temp is up.
Still waiting!


----------



## tryfor1more

great news! Do you usually have quite a short LP? Are you normally quite regular on your cycle too? Before this month i had never really paid any attention to my LP but last month mine was 16 days so i wont actually be overdue untill the 5th october. It just seems like a lifetime away.

If i dont get a bfp this month i will be going for some acupuncture, i had tons of it for morning sickness last time and she recommended that i go and see her before we start trying this time but its really expensive, about $70 a time so i thought i would wait for a bit. Im hoping though that she could stimulate ovulation a bit earlier in my cycle (instead of day 20) so the wait isnt quite so long. Its such a killer huh?

I have tons of cm too, almost like ewcm, im 7dpo today, broke down and did a test this morning, a 10 miu test but bfn. I know its still too early but just had to see, i was in bed by 9 pm which is not like me but i just couldnt keep my eyes open. I dont have any other symptoms yet though so not sure what to think. 

Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## oneKnight

I went to bed last night at like 10:30 and fell right asleep!!! Typically I'm a night owl!! I woke up around 2:30am, but went back to sleep till 8:30am. I'm not sure if I'm tired, or if its just because I have 3 days off work.

Yes. I usually have a short LP.

I've been using those new 6 day early First Response tests, and not even a faint line. I was thinking of trying a different brand in a couple of days if my temp stays up.

I'm on CD29 today. I rarely ever go over 30 days. Somethin is due to happen, either AF or a bfp!


----------



## Bec2

Lol, also cd7 and did a test today... Bfn of course!! Headachy, , tired and a little crampy/ back achey.... And tired of waiting! Got a book out the library today called 'getting pregnant faster' lots of interesting facts and advice to keep me occupied for the next few days at least ;-)


----------



## oneKnight

I feel slightly sick-ish (just blah, no specific symptoms), I'm tired even though I went to bed early and slept in and lazed around all day, I'm running a low grade fever at times (99.5 tonight), my BBs are sore, and I'm getting AF-like cramps off and on.
All hail the mighty thermometer coz its my only lifeline at the moment!! Praying this all leads to a BFP, coz its certainly not normal!


----------



## Bec2

Sounds promising!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## oneKnight

Getting frustrated. Another BFN, but temp still up 15dpo so I'm not out yet!
I think I'm gonna try to hold off a couple more days and hope for 18 high temps, or AF, whichever comes first. Only 3 more days till then.

I'm starting to wonder about my O date. Just looking at my chart, I would pick CD17 instead of 15, and then I would only be 13dpo.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sorry I've been MIA for awhile, super busy! Sounds like a lot of you have promising symptoms! Fx'd! As for me, I'm pretty sure I'm going to start AF tonight or tomorrow. Feeling very crampy and still BFNs. If this isn't my month, I hope :witch: hurries up and gets here so I can get back to BD'ing!


----------



## tryfor1more

i havent done any temping myself but just looked it up and it does kind of look like it might have been then instead, do you use opks too? I find them really good to pinpoint the big O.


----------



## tryfor1more

oh dear, thats no good, sorry to hear it, that damn :witch: curse her! How long have you been trying for? Did it take long to conceive your other children? 
I must admit i didnt have any trouble with my first two so this ttc is all pretty new to me, im sure it must get really challenging, mentally, if it goes on for too long. 
Baby dust for next month. :hugs:


----------



## tryfor1more

hiya, how are you feeling today? I was really queasy this morning but I get like that before AF comes on so Im never sure if its morning sickness or just hormones, still tired too, had a sleep on the couch with my little boy yesterday afternoon and feel like i will need another one today. BFN again this morning though :nope: still only dpo8 so still hopefull!


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> i havent done any temping myself but just looked it up and it does kind of look like it might have been then instead, do you use opks too? I find them really good to pinpoint the big O.

I only had a 4 pack, which I used CDs 12-15 and didn't get a surge, but apparently I wasn't supposed to do them FMU like a pg test, so I dunno how acurate they were. I was considering a 20-pack this cycle.

FF originally put O on CD12, which seemed too early. I let it do its thing though, and it recalculated CD15 which seems to jive, close enough to CD16 last cycle, but so is CD17. In any case, I'm sure that I did O as sore as my BBs are its definitely PMS if its not early pregnancy, not to mention the 98+ degree temps.

My cramps and sore boobies are most definitely real symptoms, but I have a couple more that *totally may be in my head* lol
I keep inspecing my BBs in the mirror and I think my nipples seem bigger. Haha its probably in my head, but I have previously bemoaned that I had tiny nipples that didn't look like could ever be used for bfeeding, and suddenly I think they look like they could manage it! Like I said, I could be imagining that though. Wish I had a "before" photo to compare lol I think I might be crazy, but who knows

I've been off for 3 days when I was supposed to get AF - giving me plenty of time to go crazy. I'm going back to work in the morning and I won't be stalking bnb all day long. I will be sure to update if I get AF though, and Saturday will be my next test if my temp stays up.


----------



## Bec2

All sounds promising! Im more and more convinced i havent concievef this cycle, getting lots of pmt and def do not feel preg! I always suffer with mood swings and the last couple of days ive been very moody! Plus my bbs dont feel sore or a lot bigger at all... Just feels like a completely normal cycle :-( Not helped today by two ladies from work bringing in their new babies and toddlers, im so unstable i nearly burst into tears! A sure fire sign AF is nearly here :-( plus been getting my usual acne which is just GREAT! Sigh... I hope at least one of us manages it this time round!!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Tested this morning at 13DPO and got a BFN. No symptoms besides being ready to go to bed like at 6pm every day. SMH... Supposed to get AF between today and tomorrow. It ain't over 'til the fat lady sings! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## tryfor1more

im dpo 9 today, bfn :nope:


----------



## oneKnight

Just got off work. Still no AF, and even though I got up at 6am (instead of 9) my temp was still 98.0!
FX for Saturday test!


----------



## chelsealynnb

AF just got me this evening


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> AF just got me this evening

Aww I'm sorry to hear that!


I passed out quick and slept like a LOG last night, till about 4:30am, couldn't really get back to sleep very deeply, woke again at 5:40 temped and got up. I had to work early and I guess I was done sleeping. But now I'm tired as heck!! And its only 7! I feel exhausted. I had to force myself to throw the dogs toy a few times. I sometimes am tired from working morning shift, but dang...this is bad! So of course, my imagination is taking it and running with it lol


----------



## tryfor1more

:hugs:Im so sorry! The cycle begins again huh? I read a funny article the other that that said you live your life in 2 week blocks when you are ttc, so true, except its 3 week blocks for me and other long cyclers. I know its not much comfort but I enjoy a lovely glass of wine, or three, with a bfn and look forward to the next big O. 
Sending you positive thoughts for next month


----------



## tryfor1more

yeah between 10am and 2 pm seems to be the best time but with my last O I tested in the morning and got a negative but tested at about 9 pm and got a positive so if i had waited till the next afternoon i might have missed it. I had lots if ovary pain though and tons if ewcm so i probably could have guessed the day but i like to know exactly when it happens. 
I test for about a week, twice a day when im getting close, def recommend at least 20


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> AF just got me this evening
> 
> Aww I'm sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> I passed out quick and slept like a LOG last night, till about 4:30am, couldn't really get back to sleep very deeply, woke again at 5:40 temped and got up. I had to work early and I guess I was done sleeping. But now I'm tired as heck!! And its only 7! I feel exhausted. I had to force myself to throw the dogs toy a few times. I sometimes am tired from working morning shift, but dang...this is bad! So of course, my imagination is taking it and running with it lolClick to expand...

You never know...I was convinced I wasn't pregnant with DS2. The only reason I took a test was because of extreme fatigue!


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> :hugs:Im so sorry! The cycle begins again huh? I read a funny article the other that that said you live your life in 2 week blocks when you are ttc, so true, except its 3 week blocks for me and other long cyclers. I know its not much comfort but I enjoy a lovely glass of wine, or three, with a bfn and look forward to the next big O.
> Sending you positive thoughts for next month

Thanks :) sounds so true about the two week block thing. I checked the calendar and thankfully I'm not working the days I should be ovulating in October. I'm going shopping tomorrow, so I think a treat to Olive Garden and some wine at lunch is in order :) I'm just glad that this wasn't one of my 42 day cycles!


----------



## oneKnight

The witch got me too. And I was really hoping the Preseed did the trick...Somehow I went from an 11 day LP to 16 days? I'm still doubting my chart a bit, Oing on CD17 would make better sense to me.

And apparently I'm sick, is why I was soooooo tired. I had been having some throat irritation, but it started after I had to talk all night at work so I dismissed it, but I woke up coughing last night and had to take medicine to be able to sleep. I have zero energy today, despite going to bed before 8 last night!

At least maybe my boobies will calm down, they were getting really annoying!!! And yes, I do think they swelled up a bit. And my nipples really did look different, darker/redder, as they are back to pink this morning. Darn PMS! What was up with all those cramps though?? That was weird!

Here's to hoping for a better chart next month!


----------



## oneKnight

Anybody still waiting?

I know me and chelsealynnb are out.

Prgirl? Bec2? Tryfor1more? Anybody have any news?


----------



## tryfor1more

hiya, I feel a bit bad because you guys are out but i got a veeeeery faint positive this morning in a FR 6 days sooner. Interestingly it didnt show up on the 10 miu strips which makes me not trust them. My husband reckons i shouldnt get my hopes up too much as i have had two m/c's, which i think is good advice, but im hopeful. 
I dont really have any symptoms apart from extreme tiredness and im really hungry, i feel like i have been eating all day and im still hungry. No sore breasts yet or anything else, i hope thats not a bad sign.


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> hiya, I feel a bit bad because you guys are out but i got a veeeeery faint positive this morning in a FR 6 days sooner. Interestingly it didnt show up on the 10 miu strips which makes me not trust them. My husband reckons i shouldnt get my hopes up too much as i have had two m/c's, which i think is good advice, but im hopeful.
> I dont really have any symptoms apart from extreme tiredness and im really hungry, i feel like i have been eating all day and im still hungry. No sore breasts yet or anything else, i hope thats not a bad sign.

Well one of us should get lucky this go round!
Hope it gets darker and that this one sticks!!


----------



## oneKnight

I'm only on CD3 but my period is dwindling fast. 8+ hours at work and all I got in my Mooncup was a small amount of brownish blood.
It seems like my periods have gotten very light and short. Which is nice to "deal with" but I'm a little concerned that I'm not making a thick enough lining for implantation???
Eh, off to do some research


----------



## Bec2

Well currently cd31 but only 13dpo. Pretty certain im not preg as dont feel like i am at all. No symptoms and had a miniscule bit of spotting yesterday which i think is the onset of AF. Im guessing she'll get me tomorrow! Did test this am but of course BFN. 

Fingers crossed for your faint positive though


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> The witch got me too. And I was really hoping the Preseed did the trick...Somehow I went from an 11 day LP to 16 days? I'm still doubting my chart a bit, Oing on CD17 would make better sense to me.
> 
> And apparently I'm sick, is why I was soooooo tired. I had been having some throat irritation, but it started after I had to talk all night at work so I dismissed it, but I woke up coughing last night and had to take medicine to be able to sleep. I have zero energy today, despite going to bed before 8 last night!
> 
> At least maybe my boobies will calm down, they were getting really annoying!!! And yes, I do think they swelled up a bit. And my nipples really did look different, darker/redder, as they are back to pink this morning. Darn PMS! What was up with all those cramps though?? That was weird!
> 
> Here's to hoping for a better chart next month!

Funny...I'm sick too which would also explain why I was going to bed so early. AF got me on Saturday :nope: Let the next OD countdown begin!

What do you say ladies, should we continue on this thread and keep staying in touch? I would love to now that we've gotten to know each other a little better!


----------



## Bec2

Yeah why not! AF got me tonight :( So back to day one tomorrow!


----------



## oneKnight

Sure, why not I like having you ladies to talk to.


----------



## tryfor1more

so sorry to hear that ladies, that damn af she is a cow! Sending you all :hugs:


----------



## tryfor1more

I have no idea if there is a relationhip between amount of lining and implantation, it would be interesting to hear what you find out


----------



## oneKnight

I'm starting Geritol this cycle. The tonic. It has very few, but interesting ingredients. FX that it does somethin good for my cycle! Even better if there's a baby in my bottle!!!


----------



## Bec2

Well, im totally confused! In my last post i said AF had got me, On monday i'd been to the gym for a run and after having very light spotting for a couple of days, id had a little blood when i wiped when i got home. (was about when AF was due too) Put in my mooncup and thought nothing more of it, but when i removed it before bed there was virtually nothing in it. Since then all spotting has stopped (not even tinged discharge) and ive done preg tests every day since but all have been neg. Really wishing my body would sort itself out!! Also beginning to wonder if i had two surges of LH, as when i got my positive i didnt really have that much EWCM, then later in my cycle i did get it again..??? Plus my cervix went from sofy at O to hard as it does before AF, then to soft again and now it seems halfway between the two?! Im totally confused and right now would settle for AF rather than nothing at all so i can at least stop wasting my money on preg tests and start the countdown again!!! So frustrating! Really do not feel pregnant at all. My body is just not playing ball! Sods law that my cycles suddenly get even more irregular and my periods get lighter as soon as we decided to try for another baby!! Grrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## Bec2

oneKnight said:


> I'm starting Geritol this cycle. The tonic. It has very few, but interesting ingredients. FX that it does somethin good for my cycle! Even better if there's a baby in my bottle!!!

Ah ive seen people talk about that on a few threads on here and other forums, dont think you can get it in the UK though? 

Let us know how you get on - ive seen so many people say they stopped taking it because it tasted so disgusting lol!! But hey, its all worth a try! FX'd for your Geritol baby!!!


----------



## oneKnight

Bec2 said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting Geritol this cycle. The tonic. It has very few, but interesting ingredients. FX that it does somethin good for my cycle! Even better if there's a baby in my bottle!!!
> 
> Ah ive seen people talk about that on a few threads on here and other forums, dont think you can get it in the UK though?
> 
> Let us know how you get on - ive seen so many people say they stopped taking it because it tasted so disgusting lol!! But hey, its all worth a try! FX'd for your Geritol baby!!!Click to expand...

I've read about how horrible it tastes on here and I was a bit nervous about trying it. It stinks!!!!! However each serving has 7g sugar and I can taste that in it. Its NOT good, but its not near as bad as I was expecting. Just gulp it down quick like a shot of liquor lol I can do that. I compared the ingredients and it only shares 2 things with my regular multi!! And even combined, I don't think its enough to do any harm, so I'm taking my regular multi in the mornings, and shoot Geritol at night after dinner =P

I've been sick and my doc gave me a 6 day round of abx, which I finished yesterday. So now I'm hitting the probiotics hard so maybe I won't get a yeastie beastie. And I'm still taking some cough medicine for a lingering dry cough. Seems like I'm taking half a dozen pills nowadays.


----------



## Bec2

Well, still no af for me (and no signs shes coming either) but still bfn. Noticed in the shower my boobs are feeling kinda fuller, and have had lots of cm. CP is still odd- not low but i would say still quite firm. Looking back with prev pregnancies i have only found out around 7 weeks preg so im trying not to get too excited and not poas untill wednesday! Trying really hard to forget about any symptoms as i worry that its all in my head! Argh!! I guess time will tell!!


----------



## oneKnight

Bec2 said:


> Well, still no af for me (and no signs shes coming either) but still bfn. Noticed in the shower my boobs are feeling kinda fuller, and have had lots of cm. CP is still odd- not low but i would say still quite firm. Looking back with prev pregnancies i have only found out around 7 weeks preg so im trying not to get too excited and not poas untill wednesday! Trying really hard to forget about any symptoms as i worry that its all in my head! Argh!! I guess time will tell!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, well its confirmed, I am pregnant. 5 weeks tomorrow. I guess I dont really belong in a ttc forum now so I wanted to say thanks very much for the chats, I really wish you all the best and have my fingers crossed for all of you. I might check back once in a while and will let you know if anything happens. I feel hopeful thats its a sticky baby though, and i saw my acupuncturist today who gave me some herbs to help prevent miscarriage so I am staying positive. She also said they can help prevent morning sickness, which would be amazing!
Anyway, just wanted to let you know, all the best,
Nat


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, well its confirmed, I am pregnant. 5 weeks tomorrow. I guess I dont really belong in a ttc forum now so I wanted to say thanks very much for the chats, I really wish you all the best and have my fingers crossed for all of you. I might check back once in a while and will let you know if anything happens. I feel hopeful thats its a sticky baby though, and i saw my acupuncturist today who gave me some herbs to help prevent miscarriage so I am staying positive. She also said they can help prevent morning sickness, which would be amazing!
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know, all the best,
> Nat

Always good when someone graduates! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Bec2

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, well its confirmed, I am pregnant. 5 weeks tomorrow. I guess I dont really belong in a ttc forum now so I wanted to say thanks very much for the chats, I really wish you all the best and have my fingers crossed for all of you. I might check back once in a while and will let you know if anything happens. I feel hopeful thats its a sticky baby though, and i saw my acupuncturist today who gave me some herbs to help prevent miscarriage so I am staying positive. She also said they can help prevent morning sickness, which would be amazing!
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know, all the best,
> Nat

Fab news Nat! Hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## tryfor1more

thanks ladies, fingers crossed!


----------



## oneKnight

Well, I'm expecting to O Saturday. Been taking my Geritol every night. Guess I should get my Pre seed out again!
How's everyone doing on their new cycles?

Bec2 I assume you'll be testing in the morning? Keep us updated!


----------



## Bec2

oneKnight said:


> Well, I'm expecting to O Saturday. Been taking my Geritol every night. Guess I should get my Pre seed out again!
> How's everyone doing on their new cycles?
> 
> Bec2 I assume you'll be testing in the morning? Keep us updated!

Well I tested today and still got a BFN. Boo. 

Currently cd40, have had mild constant cramps over the last couple of days and backache, and have been feeling quite emotional - I think im just feeling a bit sorry for myself! Nausea yesterday eve and today, but have also come down with a horrible cold (off work today) so the nausea might be cos of that. Normally i would just think its a late AF but whats throwing me is the light spotting i had on CD31 - thats not happened before. Have been bding in the mean time just in case!! :winkwink:
Keep checking my CP but that hasnt changed for a while either - still not low like it is before/during AF, but seems fairly high but still medium (not really soft, but not very firm either??) 

So right now i dont mind if AF shows, at least i wont be in limbo any more! Booked a Drs appointment for Monday 15th with one of our GPs who speciallises in gyne/fertility so hopefully she may be able to shed some light on whats going on... :shrug:


----------



## Bec2

Meanwhile, im sat at home watching One Born Every Minute on demand, (cos DH isnt here to tell me off!) box of tissues in hand! haha!


----------



## oneKnight

CD17 and I'm still waiting on O. Geritol has not made me O early, however I was sick a lot of the first almost two weeks of this cycle, so that has probably put me behind schedule.

My temp has been very "flat" this cycle. It's been hovering right at 97.8 most days, even though we've used the heat a little for the first time this year last week. It seems borderline high for pre-O, but not too bad. Just doesn't feel like anything is going on. My cervix doesn't even seem like its doing anything, and CM has been mostly non-existent.


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> CD17 and I'm still waiting on O. Geritol has not made me O early, however I was sick a lot of the first almost two weeks of this cycle, so that has probably put me behind schedule.
> 
> My temp has been very "flat" this cycle. It's been hovering right at 97.8 most days, even though we've used the heat a little for the first time this year last week. It seems borderline high for pre-O, but not too bad. Just doesn't feel like anything is going on. My cervix doesn't even seem like its doing anything, and CM has been mostly non-existent.

Sorry to hear that things have been moving slowly for you this month. Do you use OPKs or have you ever used them?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey guys, finally got my Internet up and working again yesterday. I O'd this month on either CD14 or 15, on my way home from work on CD14 I felt O like cramping so I took an OPK when I got home and it had a surge on it. Then before bed I took another and it was positive, so we BD right away. OPKs were still + CD15, then CD16 negative. Hoping we caught that eggy!


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> CD17 and I'm still waiting on O. Geritol has not made me O early, however I was sick a lot of the first almost two weeks of this cycle, so that has probably put me behind schedule.
> 
> My temp has been very "flat" this cycle. It's been hovering right at 97.8 most days, even though we've used the heat a little for the first time this year last week. It seems borderline high for pre-O, but not too bad. Just doesn't feel like anything is going on. My cervix doesn't even seem like its doing anything, and CM has been mostly non-existent.
> 
> Sorry to hear that things have been moving slowly for you this month. Do you use OPKs or have you ever used them?Click to expand...

I tried a few last cycle and it seemed like they were always "almost positive" so it didn't help me any. I decided not to spend money on them since I thought comparing the darkness of lines was confusing and un-helpful.
Usually, I'm regular and my charts are pretty clear. 

I expect I'm just late from being sick. Funny though, I had CM last month when I was taking decongestants, and now I'm taking cough medicine like is supposed to help CM and I've got so very little going on! I guess my body just isn't ready to O yet is all.

I was not happy about expecting to O on Saturday because of OH's work schedule, but I got some BD Friday and crossed my fingers .....and didn't O! LoL guess that means I will get more chances and we're off work Tue and Wed!!


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA. My CBEFM started showing high fertility yesterday so DH and I will be doing the BD for the next few days. Hoping that second time's a charm! Glad to still be on our TTC journey with all of you again! Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good luck to you both! Oneknight, I know what you mean about work schedules...I work third shift so it's basically impossible to time things right each month!


----------



## oneKnight

Well I've got a mild yeastie going on, probably from the antibiotics I had a couple weeks ago, though, I thought I had escaped since it took a while to show up, but oh well. Just had to get some lovely cream for it. Meh.

I've decided to give up smoking for good for the sake of TTC. I've got one left for before bed, and I'm done. Nicotine blocks the production of estridol, that builds up CM and such -- which I seem to be lacking. And it could be the cause of my cysts, since I don't seem to have PCOS. I like Moroccan Mint tea, with spearmint, which is supposed to help reduce androgens and increase estrogens, so I may try that next cycle since I'm almost done with that part of this cycle.
Still working the Geritol for this cycle though, ya never know I might get lucky!


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> Well I've got a mild yeastie going on, probably from the antibiotics I had a couple weeks ago, though, I thought I had escaped since it took a while to show up, but oh well. Just had to get some lovely cream for it. Meh.
> 
> I've decided to give up smoking for good for the sake of TTC. I've got one left for before bed, and I'm done. Nicotine blocks the production of estridol, that builds up CM and such -- which I seem to be lacking. And it could be the cause of my cysts, since I don't seem to have PCOS. I like Moroccan Mint tea, with spearmint, which is supposed to help reduce androgens and increase estrogens, so I may try that next cycle since I'm almost done with that part of this cycle.
> Still working the Geritol for this cycle though, ya never know I might get lucky!

I think that is a great idea, good for you! You'd have to give it up once you got a BFP anyways so better to start now and get it over with!!


----------



## oneKnight

I dropped my BBT and broke it this morning :( guess that's one downside of hardwood floor in the bedroom.


----------



## chelsealynnb

oneKnight said:


> I dropped my BBT and broke it this morning :( guess that's one downside of hardwood floor in the bedroom.

Oh no! How much do those typically cost?


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> oneKnight said:
> 
> 
> I dropped my BBT and broke it this morning :( guess that's one downside of hardwood floor in the bedroom.
> 
> Oh no! How much do those typically cost?Click to expand...

New digi ones are $5-10. This was an old mercury one that used to be my mom's so I can't get another one like it.
You know how they have protective plastic cases for the glass thermometers? I picked it up and the top snapped off in my hand and the rest of the case, including thermometer, crashed.

I got a digi for in the morning, it was $8ish


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh, that's not bad. For some reason I thought you had to get like a $50 super accurate thermometer or something.


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> Oh, that's not bad. For some reason I thought you had to get like a $50 super accurate thermometer or something.

No they are at Walmart, or whereever, just get one that says BBT or "clinical accuracy +/-0.1 degree" some of the soft tip kid ones or instant read ones are usually less accurate. Also BBT specific thermometers usually read to 1/100th degree (two decimal places) instead of just a 1/10th.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Do you take your temperature vaginally or orally?

I really want to start temping, but I work third shift two nights a week. If I slept during the day those two days, do you think I could temp when I woke up or would it not work because it wouldnt be the same time of the day for all the temps?


----------



## oneKnight

Use Fertility Friend to chart and just enter the time taken with the temps. FF software is pretty darn good at interpreting information and disregarding outlying temps. If its only 2 days a week, unless those days fell right on or immediately after O, it probably wouldn't hurt much at all. For those days near O keep using the OKPs and charting CM and cervical position and even if your temps are a little off, FF can use all data

My first temp on my new thermometer???
97.85!
Haha 50% of my temperatures this cycle have been 97.8.

Now my shifts schedule has calmed down a bit over last month. Some nights I get off at 10 or 11pm and two nights I get off at 1am, but that's not bad. I take my temp every morning at 9am regardless, (and that is my default on FF) sometimes I go back to sleep, but that's how I take my temps at the same time every morning. And on the occasion that I have morning shift and get up at 7, I just tell FF that temp was from 7am. It really is close enough to jive with my other temps


----------



## oneKnight

Oh and I do take it vaginally. Personal preference. Also no affected by mouth breathing.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Do you have to stay in bed when you temp vaginally? Or can you walk to the bathroom? Sometimes our son sleeps with us lol so I'd rather do it in the bathroom


----------



## oneKnight

To take your BBT you're supposed to do it while still in bed, without moving around too much. So you aren't supposed to get up. That's the official story.


However - and this is my own observation - getting up and slowly going to the bathroom and immediately temping doesn't affect your temperature fast enough to show up on the thermometer. (Your internal temp may *start* to rise, but its a slow change and your taking your temp immediately). If you wanted to do it that way, just do it consistently the same every morning.


----------



## chelsealynnb

If I don't get my BFP this month I'm definitely going to try temping! When do you suggest I start, right after AF ends?


----------



## oneKnight

chelsealynnb said:


> If I don't get my BFP this month I'm definitely going to try temping! When do you suggest I start, right after AF ends?

Yeah, that's what I do.

Well, first 48 hours without smoking, I cheated once and bummed ONE from a friend, but otherwise not too bad, really.


----------



## oneKnight

I woke up this morning an hour before 9, I swear I heard my alarm so I took my temp and then realized it was only 8.
I should have kept that temp - it was probably more accurare.
But I tossed around half asleep and due to my sleep induced poor judgement I re-temped at 9 and my temp was up to 98.10.
I am not convinced that this was my temp shift though. I feel like I'm gonna have a long cycle or anov, coz of being at CD20 and I don't think I have O'd yet, unless my temp stays up tomorrow.

IF per chance I did O yesterday, I will not be happy. We took 3 days off from BD while I was treating the yeastie. I got some RepHresh to help get my ho-ha back on track and put it in last night (it is a gel to restore vaginal pH) and told OH I should be up for action again tomorrow. Hope we haven't missed it!


----------



## Bec2

Well im still awaiting af here in rainy England. CD48 and still no sign of the witch! Been to docs and she thinks im not ovulating so having day 23 progesterone blood test next cycle (once it eventually comes) Hppefully she will prescribe clomid if im not ov, tho not sure exactly if i will get it on the nhs as we already have our DD. Hopefully my primary care trust allows it here! If nothing else, seeing the doc has stopped me being a poas addict and taken some pressure off for now. 

So patiently waiting for a new cycle to start, and it means i can have a couple glasses of wine on my birthday on Saturday!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Glad to hear you're feeling relaxed, and happy early birthday!! It's raining here in Michigan too :rain:


----------



## oneKnight

At least you seem to have gotten an answer for this cycle. Anything can happen though, my sis thought she was having an anov cycle on the one she got pg! She thinks she O'd after she was already expecting AF!

As for me, my temp was 98.1 again this morning. I think I O'd CD19 and we probably missed it. My BBs were starting to feel a little sore around the edges last night so I guess I'm in my 2ww but I'm not expecting anything this round. A bunch of clumpy white CM?? Stuff came out yesterday I think leftover from the yeastie but it was really weird because I didn't have anywhere near that much when I was itchy! 
I didn't have any lingering itching or pain though and it was cleared up this morning, so hopefully it was my body just "cleaning house"


----------



## chelsealynnb

Glad things are clearing up for you. 

So I decide that I'm going to test on Sunday morning with a FRER and one of my Internet cheapie tests. I thought my tests were super sensitive, but I was lurking in the pregnancy test gallery section and a girl there got a BFP on a FRER like 4 days before she got it on her Internet cheapies (and we have the same kind).


----------



## prgirl_11

oneKnight said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> If I don't get my BFP this month I'm definitely going to try temping! When do you suggest I start, right after AF ends?
> 
> Yeah, that's what I do.
> 
> Well, first 48 hours without smoking, I cheated once and bummed ONE from a friend, but otherwise not too bad, really.Click to expand...

Keep it up! So proud of you for making this decision!


----------



## prgirl_11

Officially ovulating on CD21 ! We've been doing the BD for five nights straight. DH is such a good sport! Not that he minds LOL. Let the countdown to testing begin! :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

prgirl_11 said:


> Officially ovulating on CD21 ! We've been doing the BD for five nights straight. DH is such a good sport! Not that he minds LOL. Let the countdown to testing begin! :dust: to everyone!!!

Yay!! FX'd for you!!!


----------



## oneKnight

Well I am not expecting anything to happen this cycle. The Geritol would have to perform a miracle coz I think we BD'd two whole days before O and I've had better timed cycles that didn't result in anything.
FF hasn't given me crosshairs yet, but it looks like a pretty obvious temp jump from CD19 to 20. On my calander it is giving me green days on CD14, which had a slight temp dip, but no impressive temp rise. Oh well, better luck next cycle. It's my goal to be all the way quit smoking by CD1 of my next cycle.
I don't really feel addicted to niccotine, for me it's mainly a HABIT. I assume it will take about 3 weeks to make the "opposite" habit stick. Even when I have smoked, I have completely avoided indulging my habitual smokes - morning, after lunch, on break at work, etc. The one that is giving me the most trouble is that after work smoke. But I think I'm making progress, and fairly quickly really considering that I have smoked off and on for 5 years (sometimes as little as a pack a week and sometimes as much as a pack a day).


----------



## Bec2

prgirl_11 said:


> Officially ovulating on CD21 ! We've been doing the BD for five nights straight. DH is such a good sport! Not that he minds LOL. Let the countdown to testing begin! :dust: to everyone!!!

Sounds like you have maximised your efforts!! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:

Still wishing the days away now, i figure i should get a visit from AF in just over 2 weeks, (if its only one period ive skipped) so i'm kinda in the 2 week wait now as well - only im just waiting for a new cycle to start!! 

Hopefully next cycle i should be back on track again, and can look forward to some irrationl syptom spotting and fuelling my POAS addiction!! 

Did have some EWCM last Tues, and BD'd just in case - but i have a feeling it was more as a result of the cough medicine i was taking than my body gearing up for ovulation!:dohh:


----------



## Bec2

Wow and it seems i cant spell today!! should say 'irrational symptom'!


----------



## oneKnight

Well of course I'm not expecting anthing this cycle and I've got cramps at weird times lol
I'm only CD24, and I think 5dpo, but I got up last night to pee and felt a stretch feeling down real low. Figured it was my bladder lol and went to sleep.
I have a head cold - thanks to a coworker, but I forgot to take anything for my sinus headache before work --- but since I've been at work, two or three times I was wishing I had some ibuprofin coz I swear it felt like AF was about to start! Its really too early for AF, especially if I O'd late. This is the first month that I've charted that I really don't know for sure what's going on  guess it will be a surprise whatever happens


----------



## oneKnight

And after 4 higher temps, it dropped back to 97.87 this morning. Combined with the cramps I'm inclined to think "implantation dip"????? But if it stays back down maybe anovulatory???? We'll have to see what it does tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Bec2

oneKnight said:


> And after 4 higher temps, it dropped back to 97.87 this morning. Combined with the cramps I'm inclined to think "implantation dip"????? But if it stays back down maybe anovulatory???? We'll have to see what it does tomorrow I guess.

Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## oneKnight

My temps are just a little strange this cycle. I'm fairly certain that I ovulated coz of slightly sore BBs but my chart is unclear.
I was hopeful for my first Geritol cycle, but I've been plagued with illness, so who knows.


----------



## prgirl_11

chelsealynnb, have you taken a test yet?


----------



## prgirl_11

5DPO for me and no symptoms as of right now. Patiently waiting!


----------



## oneKnight

Symptoms are slightly swollen and slightly sore BBs. Normal for 2ww. Been a bit snappy to OH and feel a bit absent-minded today, which happens often right before AF.
I'm leaning towards O on CD14, which is when FF gave me green days and recalculated my expected AF, but never gave me crosshairs. My temps have been a bit ambiguous this cycle and its making me crazy! I keep staring at my chart as if suddenly it's gonna look better lol
But, That would put me at 13dpo today, which jives with my symptoms. *considered* a test, but should probably just save a couple bucks and wait another day or two 

However, on other cycles the day before AF my temp was on a falling trend (even though it wasn't low yet) and today my temp swung back up again. Good news? Or just random? Hahaha the mysteries of the cycle are never fully revealed until a few days later...ah the madness!


----------



## oneKnight

This is how I think my cycle went, but I put the lines on myself. 
It looks legit, the temps don't give any reason for it not to be O, but without the crosshairs it doesn't look like much of anything. Oh well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## oneKnight

I hate to reply 3x in a row lol (can you tell OH is gone to work and I'm home alone?) but I accidentally bought blue dye tests.....and got a veeeeeeeery faint line tonight. I'm inclined not to trust it, but I've never had a "maybe" before!! I saw it right away, and then I took the test apart and laid it on the white washing machine to double-check. It's so very faint, so it might not be real, but if my temp is still up tomorrow I would be willing to gamble another test with fmu!
And next time I will go to Walgreens for a test lol I was dodging the Walmart gossip queen tonight. I really should just order in bulk online LOL but I don't want OH to know about my pee stick addiction.


----------



## Bec2

Can u put a pic up so we can all speculate?! Ive not had an evap line on a blue dye before, only ona predictor which is like a super early pink dye test. Every time i use one of them i get a false positive!! Grr!! Fingers crossed for you!! !


----------



## oneKnight

Musta been an evap, temp dropped this morning :(
No more blue dye for me lol even though I already knew better.

I guess that confirms O on CD14, and a 13 day LP. My cycles are looking pretty good. It's frustrating when nothing happens!
Keep taking my vitamins I suppose, they seem to help my LP. And keep not smoking, hope it helps!


----------



## Bec2

Aw bad luck :-( 
I bought a superdrug own brand early test kit (pink dye) today as im off on hols to spain for a week and have been feeling pretty rough these last few days, it has a really faint line but it came up within 10 mins so im really hopeful its not a false positive! Im not going to believe its a real positive tho until i get back and test again! At least being away i wont be spending a fortune on poas- dh found *another* used one 2 days ago- he cant understand why i feel the need to do it so often! Im gonna try my best to forget about it.... Wish me luck lol!!


----------



## oneKnight

Yeah guys dont understand how hard it is to wait to see whats going on in your own body!! 

AF is winding down over here...doing pretty good not smoking. Still craving when I get off work though.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hang in there ladies! 

I'm 10DPO and tested early last cycle so I'm trying (key word: trying) to wait until my missed AF on Friday. I've been doing much better not thinking about it as much this cycle. Then again, it's only our second cycle actively trying. God willing this is our cycle!

As far as symptoms, none, except sore bbs the past three days but that could be PMS. We'll see!

:dust: to all!! <3


----------



## Bec2

oneKnight said:


> Yeah guys dont understand how hard it is to wait to see whats going on in your own body!!
> 
> AF is winding down over here...doing pretty good not smoking. Still craving when I get off work though.

Know what you mean, gave up this year and i still feel like i could easily just pick one up and start again!
Been checking my cp last couple days and i swear its different every day! Was having weird snotty cm (sorry tmi!) which is new for me and after googling thought it might be early preg cm, but today cp seems harder and longer, so possibly af is actually on the way...but i can bet that tomorrow cp will have completely changed again!! OH keeps asking are you or arent you and all i can say is i dont know! Hate being in limbo!


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, well, it looks like I will be joining the club again soon. Im supposed to be 7 weeks, 1 day today but had a scan and there is no yolk sac, no fetal pole so of course, no heartbeat. Its just a big black hole. The shape is irregular too, a cresent shape instead of round so my midwife thinks its probably a chromosomal abnormality. My hcg levels arent rising properly either, only doubling every 13 days instead of every 2-3/4 days. :( 
Im gutted, my third miscariage ( not in a row though) I seem to have a mc then a baby then a mc, so according to that pattern it should work next time! 
I kind of had a feeling though, pregnancy symptoms were so mild, no sore breasts, smell aversion minimal, no morning sickness ( when i was sick as a dog with my 2 healthy pregnancies) and a gut feeling too. I lived in hope till today but of course knowing my dates are exact because of ovulation testing there should have been a baby clearly visable today at 7 weeks. Anyway, no to make the decision to do a d&c or just let nature take its course, anybody had a d&c?:cry:


----------



## oneKnight

Awww I'm sorry to hear that Tryfor1more! I don't have any advice, just hugs. I've never gotten even that much pg, but I always thought that I would let nature take it's course (unless it just needed some nudging), so I would probably pass on the d&c unless it was needed. I assume you didn't need one in the past? I guess the benefit would be getting to start trying again sooner??? I really don't know much about it.
Hopefully the pattern continues and the next bean sticks!!


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> Hi ladies, well, it looks like I will be joining the club again soon. Im supposed to be 7 weeks, 1 day today but had a scan and there is no yolk sac, no fetal pole so of course, no heartbeat. Its just a big black hole. The shape is irregular too, a cresent shape instead of round so my midwife thinks its probably a chromosomal abnormality. My hcg levels arent rising properly either, only doubling every 13 days instead of every 2-3/4 days. :(
> Im gutted, my third miscariage ( not in a row though) I seem to have a mc then a baby then a mc, so according to that pattern it should work next time!
> I kind of had a feeling though, pregnancy symptoms were so mild, no sore breasts, smell aversion minimal, no morning sickness ( when i was sick as a dog with my 2 healthy pregnancies) and a gut feeling too. I lived in hope till today but of course knowing my dates are exact because of ovulation testing there should have been a baby clearly visable today at 7 weeks. Anyway, no to make the decision to do a d&c or just let nature take its course, anybody had a d&c?:cry:

Lots of hugs and support for you. Hang in there and know that it will happen when it is supposed to. Your body knows what it needs to do. Take some time to pamper yourself and get some R&R. :flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

12DPO for me and no noticeable symptoms. I don't feel preggers but I'm not overanalyzing anything like I was last cycle. 

I do wish it would just happen already. I know this only our 2nd cycle trying and there are other couples that try for months and years so I shouldn't be complaining but, well, you know, it's just frustrating. Everywhere I look I see babies and I have two friends that are pregnant due around the same time next month and my cousin just had a baby about two weeks ago. (sigh) Baby jealousy.... 

I promised myself I wasn't going to test until my missed AF so... I'll check back in Friday morning with an update! Less than 48 hours to go!

:dust: to all!


----------



## tryfor1more

thanks ladies, it is pretty hard to get that far along and find out its not viable, no never had this happen before. In the past I have just started bleeding so i havent had to make a decision about what to do. It scares me knowing that it could happen at any time. 

Ive got an app with the early pregnancy assesment unit tomorrow so i guess ill see what they say but at this stage i just really want to get it over with so i can start ovulating again. Last time it took over 6 weeks to ovulate again. Also i feel quite queasy and still really tired, which you can deal with when you know you are getting a baby out of it but its much harder to take when there is no baby.

Anyway, life goes on and the journey starts again. It not been a good week baby wise in my circle, my friend from work just mc twins at 6 weeks and my step-niece just lost her second baby girl, first one at 23 weeks, this one at 21 weeks. I guess it could always be worse!

Good luck for the testing this cycle, fingers crossed!


----------



## Bec2

tryfor1more said:


> thanks ladies, it is pretty hard to get that far along and find out its not viable, no never had this happen before. In the past I have just started bleeding so i havent had to make a decision about what to do. It scares me knowing that it could happen at any time.
> 
> Ive got an app with the early pregnancy assesment unit tomorrow so i guess ill see what they say but at this stage i just really want to get it over with so i can start ovulating again. Last time it took over 6 weeks to ovulate again. Also i feel quite queasy and still really tired, which you can deal with when you know you are getting a baby out of it but its much harder to take when there is no baby.
> 
> Anyway, life goes on and the journey starts again. It not been a good week baby wise in my circle, my friend from work just mc twins at 6 weeks and my step-niece just lost her second baby girl, first one at 23 weeks, this one at 21 weeks. I guess it could always be worse!
> 
> Good luck for the testing this cycle, fingers crossed!


Guess it puts things into perspective, hope ur holding up ok and have plenty of support. Makes me feel a bit silly for grumbling over a long cycle- really hope you can get back on track soon and be able to put this behind you. I guess its just natures way. ((((( hugs))))))


----------



## tryfor1more

Quick update, was getting ready to go to my app and started bleeding, literally as i started walking out the door. I guess its best that it happens naturally. So they just sent me home to wait it out with a follow up app next week to make sure its all gone. 
Feeling a little better today, im glad i dont have to go in for a d&c at least.
xxx


----------



## Bec2

tryfor1more said:


> Quick update, was getting ready to go to my app and started bleeding, literally as i started walking out the door. I guess its best that it happens naturally. So they just sent me home to wait it out with a follow up app next week to make sure its all gone.
> Feeling a little better today, im glad i dont have to go in for a d&c at least.
> xxx

Glad its happeing naturally - really feel for your situation :hugs:

My update - got home after our week away and tested again - got a strong :bfp: ! Was feeling great for a while but just had news from my husband that my sister in law's father (DH's brothers wife's) died unexpectedly today, totally devastated. We were all pretty close, and this comes only 2 weeks after an old family friend died, and DH's nearest thing he had to a father died after months in hospital last week too. I guess this pregnancy has come at a time when we all need a bit of good news. Crazy. 

So hoping this is a sticky one, we really dont need any more bad news! 

Good luck all you girls in trying - and dont give up hope - i had no idea til this time last week with my faint positive (on a 10mlU) - today would be CD63 so anything is possible!


----------



## oneKnight

OH's aunt died today too. Seems like there's bad news all around.

Last year I spent Thanksgiving in the hospital with my grandma and 2 weeks later with my mom. That's when I started to feel old.

I was very forunate to have healthy grandparents well into their mid-70's, but I just don't think that ill grandparents affect you as much as a child than as an adult. There's something definitely different about driving yourself to a hospital you've never been to and looking for a loved one's room as an independent adult, without being able to hang on to mama's hand. As an adult you definitely have a deeper understanding of death, and your own mortality.
As if struggling with the relationship changes with elders as one goes from a child to an adult isn't hard enough, then they start getting ill on you. Seems like there should be a book on this stuff, a road map of sorts.

Not really any cycle news for me. I'm concentrating on not smoking this cycle, and foregoing the Geritol. I'm not even taking my regular multis or taking my temperature. Kinda taking the month "off" I suppose. Tonight I got off work and didn't immdiately start thinking about a cigarette, and it felt good!!! I think I'm starting to shake the habit for real now, it's finally feeling "easier" :)


----------



## tryfor1more

oh, congratulations but also my deepest sympathies. That is so sad when you want to be happy having to deal with such sad news must be really hard. What a weird world we live in.
I really hope yours is a sticky one! The radiographer who did my scan the other day said get a scan done at 6 weeks if you can, they can pretty much see by then if everything is on track and looking ok, she said there is no point in waiting round. You will prob have to have another one at about 7 weeks to check for the heartbeat but if you are anything like me, i really like to know what is going on in there.

Also, get you hcg levels tested, mine were really low and really slow to double, which arent always a bad sign but can be an good indication of how strong the pregnancy is. With my first they thought i was having twins my levels were so high, so should have realised it was a bad sign when they were so low this time. 
Anyway, my thoughts are with you, keep us updated on how you are going.


----------



## prgirl_11

I am 15 DPO today and I haven't tested yet... I am petrified of knowing and of seeing a BFN. Dumb...I know.

AF was supposed to arrive yesterday and I thought for sure she would because I was having my PRE-PMS symptoms (I get these sensations in my lower tummy right before I actually begin PMSing). I decided to wait a few more days before testing since I HAVE been late before and had irregular periods. If AF doesn't arrive today it will be hard NOT to get my hopes up. I might just test tomorrow at 16 DPO. I do have a feeling AF will, indeed, arrive however, there's still a tiny bit of hope left in me :dust: ........

Hugs to all! Stay strong ladies!


----------



## tryfor1more

have you tested yet?


----------



## prgirl_11

tryfor1more said:


> have you tested yet?

I did. I tested Saturday and got a BFN. I wasn't surprised because I knew AF was soon to arrive (she did, later that day). 

Two of my friends just gave birth. One on the 4th and one on the 5th. Baby fever is kicking into high gear in our home so I'm praying that this cycle is it!


----------



## tryfor1more

im sorry to hear that. Its hard when there seem to be babies everywhere.


----------



## oneKnight

Bleh. I'm all broken out, zits all over my chest and upper arms. This happened last March right before a kinda weird period, but I am in the first half of my cycle this time. I had reduced my smoking by approx half early this spring (after I left my ex) and I have way reduced it again this past few weeks, so I can't help but wonder of there's a connection. I feel like a teenager again with all these zits! For example, I had one between the girls, and it was hurting when I drove around town today coz the seatbelt was on it!!! Argh!! At least they're not that visible. I usually only get the monthly ugly "pms zit" anymore, not tons of them!
Should be near my ususal O time, and we've been BDing daily, but I haven't been temping, so it's anybody's guess this cycle. I think I prefer not to know. When I know we BD'd on D-day I get my hopes up too much I think.


----------



## oneKnight

Yall been awful quiet.
I'm expecting AF on Turkey day - joy. Not.

Boobies are quite sore, especially for it still to be a few days till AF. I keep having to keep OH away from them. And I had to explain that yes, it's a pregnancy symptom (he kinda perked up when I said they were sore coz he's heard...) BUT also perfectly common/normal PMS symptom as well, and until the witch shows, you don't really know if it's pms or pg. If only he *really* understood how it is to have ambiguous symptoms for 2 weeks every month! It's like spending half your life wondering if maybe this is it? Or maybe that's just TTCers....oh well


----------



## tryfor1more

hi, yes, all a bit quiet on the home front. Waiting to ovulate again after the mc. We are going to fiji for our 5th wedding anniversay on sunday though and i want to drink cocktails in the swim up bar so im actually hoping that I dont for another 10 days at least. After my last mc it took 6 weeks so if that happens again it should be another couple of weeks. If that does happen (and its a sticky baby this time) the due date will fall between my other two childrens birthdays, so we will have 3 bdays in 5 weeks. My husband says not to worry about that, but thats going to make for an expensive month every year!

Anyway, any pg symptoms?

I totally agree, ttc divides your life into blocks, before ov, during ov and after ov, its a weird way to live and i dont think guys can really understand what it like as they dont have monthly cycles when their bodies constantly change. Also there is so much confusion between pg symptoms and monthly symptoms which makes it even harder!


----------



## oneKnight

Symptoms?? Enough zits to re-enter high school, and annoyingly sore boobies! I'm annoyed at the zits, craving a smoke, and not particularly "hopeful" this cycle, but oh well, just a couple more days till turkey and pms!


----------



## tryfor1more

Fun fun! Let us know if AF shows or not, good luck!


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> Fun fun! Let us know if AF shows or not, good luck!

Well that didn't take long. AF arrived with a vengence this morning, about a day early. I haven't had a pms-morning this bad in several months! Oh well, I'm off work and I can curl up with my heating pad all day long, and hopefully feel better for Thanksgiving tomorrow!


----------



## tryfor1more

oh dear, sory to hear that. Have a lovely thanksgivng anyway.


----------



## oneKnight

tryfor1more said:


> oh dear, sory to hear that. Have a lovely thanksgivng anyway.

Today, I put a ring on layaway for OH to buy me for Christmas!!
I'm excited about it, can't wait to get to wear it. Dunno if he's gonna give it to me "just" for Christmas, or more of an engagement ring, I'm gonna leave that part up to him. I picked it out, so he can make the rest a "surprise" :D


----------



## oneKnight

Don't guess anybody is still updating this thread?

I'm expecting AF tomorrow. Been noticing a pretty major diet/craving change this past week. I'm usually a high protein meat eater and I don't much care for bread/pasta/potatoes or high carbs. I like to eat hamburgers without the bun, for example. This past week I've been craving things that are unusual for me, mac & cheese or tater tots for example. I had mild cramps last night, nothing unusual so close to AF. Been having a bit of indigestion and acid reflux though, which seems odd. I really don't wanna get my hopes up, but it does make me go "hmmmm"

I'm sure I'll get AF tomorrow and this is just my body's cruel idea of a joke. It's been cold recently, maybe I'm craving quick carbs to stay warm, who knows??


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey - sorry I've been MIA for a long time! DH and I were having some major problems, so we stopped TTC. We DTD CD22 and a couple days after that - and well let's just say I guess I wasn't getting a BFP before because I thought I ovulated CD14-CD18! I had no idea I could even get pregnant after CD22


----------



## oneKnight

Wow lucky you I guess! I hope you were able to work things out with your partner!


----------



## tryfor1more

congratulations! Thats interesting, so you were just ovulating a lot later than you thought? Hope everything is ok with you two.

oneknight, love the ring, did he propose?

Well a little update from me, had another mc, this time at 6 weeks, thats the first time i have 2 in a row (4 all together now) so they want to do some investigating i have an app on the 20th feb so we are going to skip ttc this month and maybe next month too.

not sure what is going on with my body though, thought i was going to o a few days ago, not using opks but according to cm, but then have had some really wierd days in that dept so have no idea if i have o'd or not. I have had really bad pains the last couple of months when i o though, and havent had that yet so goodness knows!

Anyway, good to hear from you ladies, i know its been awhile, i guess with xmas etc i havnt been online much, good to get an update though


----------



## oneKnight

Yes he did :) for Christmas.
January 17 we will be together for a year.

I hope they can find something at your appointment! Good luck!

I'm working on quitting smoking (again) this month. Visiting with my heavy-smoking aunts on Thanksgiving set me back, so I decided to wait till after Christmas to try again - probably won't see my aunts again until Easter at the earliest - almost 4 months from starting to quit (instead of almost a week). Today, went well.

I'm gonna start with some coq10. Can't hurt. I wouldn't let myself start it until I quit smoking though. Seemed counter-productive. I guess I'll take one tomorrow!

I am nearing O this cycle. Fortunately OH has been rather randy the last couple days. Not crossing my fingers though, hasn't done me any good so far. I am definitely still TTC (as opposed to NTNP) but I'm feeling realistic. I haven't actually quit smoking long enough to have an effect on my hormones, so why would this month be any different? Is insanity in the *doing* of something repetitively? Or in the *expecting different results* than the last hundred tries?
Lets say I'm still doing the deed, on the right days, but I'm not really expecting any different results than the last 12 cycles. YET. I think coq10 takes up to 3 months to work ;)


----------



## tryfor1more

thanks, me too! Im not sure what they will test but I assuming testing hormone levels, for pcos etc and my thyroid function. I have been gluten and grain free for a few weeks now too as I have Hashimotos disease (an autoimmune thyroid disease) and gluten aggrivates it evidently, not easy I tell you but if it helps with baby making Ill give it a go. 

Have you read Allen Carr's "The easy way to stop smoking" It really worked for me and several friends, def worth a try if you are struggling but you cant stop smoking before you read it as all it does is talk about smoking so it drives you crazy if you arent!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey, everyone. Sorry to hear about the m/c tryfor1more, hopefully your doctor can give you some answers. 

Things are good with me as far as I know. My first ultrasound is next Monday (which seems forever away) so I'll just twittle my thumbs until then! Haven't been able to find the heartbeat with my doppler yet which makes me nervous, but my dr also could find LO#2s heartbeat at 11 weeks and all was fine with him.


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Well i hope.

Im pretty good, pregnant again, dpo 12 today so very early obvioulsy and not holding my breath.
Well, I had my fertility app yesterday, basically pointless. They said all they would do is an extra scan or two to check if there is a heartbeat at 7 weeks. They said that they dont know what causes 90% of mcs and even though i have had 4 altogether, since i havent had 3 in a row my chance of it working this time is about 80% which is the same as the normal population. Once you have 3 in a row the chance drops to 50% and they start to do some more invasive tests. 
So i guess its just a waiting game, wait it out for a few more weeks and hope for a heartbeat, if there is one the chances are pretty good, fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## oneKnight

Enjoying AF again. We BD'd every 2 days, or more often ALL month last month. It's hopeless


----------



## tryfor1more

oh no, thats no good. How long have you been trying? Have you seen anyone yet for tests etc?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey guys, just wanted to check in. I had my 12 week scan and discovered baby had stopped growing at 7 1/2 weeks :cry: I just started AF (on CD3) so we're going to be NTNP from here on out. 

OneKnight - sorry to hear about your frustrations :hugs:

Tryfor1more - fx'd for you I hope this is a sticky bean!


----------



## tryfor1more

oh chelsealynnb, I am so sorry to hear that. Did you feel like things were feeling different or was it a huge shock? Either way it is devestating to see the scan and you know it doesnt look right.
Is that not trying but not using protection? 

I really hope this is my sticky one, I had some blood work done and my hcg levels look good, much better that the last pregnancies, still not counting my chickens but at least there is hope  I am throwing up every morning too so thats a good sign for me, again, the last two I wasnt sick. Still havent contacted my midwife yet though, Im sick of going through the process and having to call to say take me off the books again. 

Will keep you updated, if this one works there is hope for us all!
:hugs:


----------



## oneKnight

TTC is kinda on the back burner for now, hopefully will move forward with testing in the summer.

The poop has hit the fan with my ex, it's gonna be a rough couple of months, but we'll get through it. My ex's family is still family to me, and my ex-mother in law is the only "mom" I have left. (My fiance's mom hates me, and my mom is dead - for those who don't know)

But I'm (planning on) moving in my dad's house in April and my finances should get significantly better after that - hopefully allowing me to save up for the tube test by late summer!! I'm gonna miss my duplex-mate, and my small town, but the money to be saved is significant.


----------



## chelsealynnb

tryfor1more said:


> oh chelsealynnb, I am so sorry to hear that. Did you feel like things were feeling different or was it a huge shock? Either way it is devestating to see the scan and you know it doesnt look right.
> Is that not trying but not using protection?
> 
> I really hope this is my sticky one, I had some blood work done and my hcg levels look good, much better that the last pregnancies, still not counting my chickens but at least there is hope  I am throwing up every morning too so thats a good sign for me, again, the last two I wasnt sick. Still havent contacted my midwife yet though, Im sick of going through the process and having to call to say take me off the books again.
> 
> Will keep you updated, if this one works there is hope for us all!
> :hugs:


Yes, NTNP means 'not trying not preventing'. Buuuut after I wrote that, I bought some Internet cheapie OPKs lol. 

When I was pregnant with this last one, it was different. At first my boobs were real sore, and I was sick with morning sickness. But as time went on, it disappeared. A few days before my ultrasound I even told my friend "I don't even feel pregnant." Maybe it's just me knowing my body, or some kind of intuition, but I went into that ultrasound extremely nervous (with my first two I had no worries at all). As soon as she started the ultrasound, we knew something was very wrong. Poor thing was so small (you could see the head and arm buds) the tech showed us the fetal pole and said even if I had my dates off and the baby was actually 7 1/2 weeks old, she would still be able to see a heartbeat. 

And to top things off, my best friend (age 23 - I'm 24) just found out she's pregnant with her FIFTH child!! And she is NOT happy about it! Gah. 

I'm CD11 right now so this coming up week will be 100% dedicated to baby dancing!!


----------



## oneKnight

I must have O'd hard this month. I didn't see ewcm but definitely wet/ watery and then bam! Two days later my BBs are already slightly sore. The good news is that our BDing was right on time, the bad news is that it probably doesn't matter. I also have a mild yeastie going on, as usual following a round of antibiotics. But anyway, just chillin in my 2ww for a while...


----------



## tryfor1more

Hi all, I can't believe im writing this email but we have had some very bad news about the baby. We had the 12 week scan and they found that there was a lot of swelling and a large cystic hygroma of 5.6mm along the whole of the baby's back. We then went ahead and had the amnio and the results aren't good. The baby was a little girl but had triplicate chromosones on every pair so instead of having 46 chromosones she has 69. Needless to say there isn't any hope that the baby will survive and it puts my health at risk the longer i stay pregnant.
So i have an app tomorrow to end the pregnancy, the other option is just to wait for the baby to die and that is def not an option.

Obviously this is not the news we wanted, I had high hopes as i have been so sick, and still am, we are def going to take a break from all of this too and just concentrate on the lovely children we do have,

The midwife said she she has never actually seen this*before, having all of them in triplicate. The specialist said there is a 0.5% chance of this happening again so he's not too concerned with us trying again in the future, its just seems like its really bad luck that we have lost so many.


----------



## oneKnight

Omg that's awful!! What crappy luck!! (Hugs)


----------



## prgirl_11

Tryfor1more, I am so sorry. I am praying for strength in this difficult time. A big hug and support I send your way.


----------



## prgirl_11

Hi everyone! Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I haven't posted in a while but was thinking of you all. I am now going into my 12th month of TTC. Had a chemical pregnancy in April and no AF last month. My cycle was 54 days and just got AF this past Sunday. Not sure if that will affect my chances this cycle. 

How are you all?


----------



## oneKnight

After my HSG I had a huge bleeding cyst rupture/leak that caused a lot of long-lasting pain. I went to the ER because it was so bad and not going away on it's own - now singing to the tune of $5,000 medical debt from it....
My gyno/RE retired suddenly, and I saw my replacement one about the cyst and he wants to do another scan after my next AF.
My HSG cycle AF showed a week early, was unusually heavy *for me*(but not heavy enough to be worrying) and lasted almost 10 days!
When I was supposed to ovulate, OH had a sudden unexpected chest pain episode and he went in the ER and was kept overnight - but at least he has insurance!!! (We only got about $200 in bills from his visit) He is OK now, they ruled out heart attack and just think it was some freak thing, but he has several follow up exams and tests in the upcoming weeks.
That delayed my ovulation, so I'm already on CD34 and only like 7dpo. If I wasn't charting I would be late enough to be freaking lol however it seems like I've had increased appetite the last two days and I'm craving salty stuff - popcorn, potato chips, and fries. Maybe that's good??

Interestingly enough, my sis got pg on a long, delayed ovulation cycle so delayed that she was POAS probably before she even ovulated! Maybe I'll have similar luck?

I'm hoping to have after-HSG increased fertility, especially after that apparent clean-out AF. We only BD'd once in the right time, I think the day before O though, so maybe it'll catch. I also used a Softcup with a drop of Preseed in it afterwards and left it till the next morning. (My sister tried this too, so FX!) Just waiting out the rest of my 2ww now!

This thread has been pretty dead, I was surprised to see it come up in my subscriptions!! I've been over on the LTTTC feeling left behind thread.


----------



## prgirl_11

Wow oneKnight! You've had a lot going on! Did you test yet?

Nothing too out of the ordinary for me here besides a 52 day cycle last month (didn't ovulate previous month so that delayed everything). 

Needless to say, this month has been different too. My Clearblue Fertility Monitor normally shows me as high fertility starting on CD 16 with ovulation typically occurring ln CD 20 or 21. This month it started showing high fetility on CD 10. I am currently on CD 12 and still showing high. I'm hoping my cycle is reglating itself. 

Started taking my Vitex tincture again this month and will start natural progesterone cream after ovulation. I had two chemical pregnancies (March and April) and my gyno said low progesterone might be why. Instead of taking prescribed progesterone I opted for purchasing a natural one. This month will mark our one year TTC. We are calm about it and trusting in God's will. 

Hugs!


----------

